# Samsung Smart TVs - Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for RVU clients:

Samsung 2011 "D" Smart TVs RVU Client
DIRECTV C31-700 RVU Client

_Please note that Samsung 2012 "ES" Smart TVs are not RVU-certified but when they are, this thread will be the correct place for issues and discussion._

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## Go Beavs

*C31 Report ID: 20120830-2E88

Issue:* Unit locked up when I took it out of standby.

*Description:* Turned on the unit this morning to a grey/white screen with no audio. The unit was non-responsive to remote and from panel commands. I ran a report from the HR34 and performed a RBR on the C31.


----------



## RAD

C31 Diag Rpt 20120830-37E8

To see if the C31 GR had done any resets overnight I left it powered on with 30skip enabled. This AM I checked and it's back to 30slip so looks like it reset sometime since yesterday afternoon, sent report.


----------



## johnr9e

The original post in this thread mentions the Samsung 2012 "ES" Smart TVs. Samsung support has apparently previously identified the 2012 EH5300 series as being in line for an RVU software upgrade. Is the original post suggesting that won't happen? (I may exchange my EH5300 for a "dumb" TV if RVU won't be supported on the EH5300s as Samsung 2012 Smart TVs are also not smart enough to support Amazon on Demand.)


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I am pretty sure the 2011 "D" Smart TV had to wait for a FW update when it first came out too but it did eventually get it.

The [STRIKE]"EH"[/STRIKE] "ES" does not have it now but will in the future.

I edited my post, I confused the EH and ES in this post.

I do not know if the EH will get it in the future.


----------



## RAD

C31 Diag Rpt 20120830-3E66

Connection path is C31->HDMI->Denon AVR891->HDMI-Mits 3DC->MDMI->Mits Wd73735.

The C31 was powered on while the Denon and Mits were off. Turned on the Denon and AVR about 2 hours ago and just noticed that the 3D channels are grayed out in the guide and if I try to change to one of them, 107, get the error saying not connected to a 3D TV. Generated this report. If I do a power off/on via the remote then the C31 sees I do have a 3D TV.


----------



## johnr9e

Thanks. A prior bad experience has made me a little paranoid about Samsung after-sale support.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

johnr9e said:


> The original post in this thread mentions the Samsung 2012 "ES" Smart TVs. Samsung support has apparently previously identified the 2012 EH5300 series as being in line for an RVU software upgrade. Is the original post suggesting that won't happen? (I may exchange my EH5300 for a "dumb" TV if RVU won't be supported on the EH5300s as Samsung 2012 Smart TVs are also not smart enough to support Amazon on Demand.)


I'm not sure if the EH series will be certified RVU-compliant. Don't read anything into that, I'm just not sure. I've heard about the ES series, those are the only ones I've heard.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Scott Kocourek said:


> I am pretty sure the 2011 "D" Smart TV had to wait for a FW update when it first came out too but it did eventually get it.
> 
> The [STRIKE]"EH"[/STRIKE] "ES" does not have it now but will in the future.
> 
> I edited my post, I confused the EH and ES in this post.
> 
> I do not know if the EH will get it in the future.


Just to be clear, I made a mistake and confused the EH & ES in the previous post and then corrected it.


----------



## MikeW

I have a Samsung UN55D6400. I wanted to use the TV as a client to try out the feature. I spent nearly an hour on the phone and could not get the TV activated. I was always left with the prompt to call DirecTV to activate the device.

The TV is on Software Version 1209.

The only strange thing about my setup is that I run several networks over the same switch. It requires me to use a subnet mask of 255.255.0.0. Would that be causing an issue with authorization? I don't seem to have any issues with MRV, Pandora, or streaming audio/video through TVersity.


----------



## mjwagner

RAD said:


> C31 Diag Rpt 20120830-1D72
> 
> Was watching a WHDVR recording from a HR24-500 on C31 GR, when I exited the playback video for the current channel returned but no audio, generated report. When report finished changing to another channel restored audio.


This is interesting. I was under the impression that the C31 would only see and be able to play recordings from an HR34. Has this changed?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

In the future, HR34 will be able to see recordings from HR24. I'm sorry, I can't give you more details on that at this time.


----------



## mjwagner

Stuart Sweet said:


> In the future, HR34 will be able to see recordings from HR24. I'm sorry, I can't give you more details on that at this time.


Good to know. That is the only thing holding me back from using RVU at a couple of locations.


----------



## johnr9e

Samsung support won't provide any information on software updates but they provided the following information via their support chat today on 2012 TVs that (can?) support RVU:

"The 2012 models that support the RVU are UN**EH5300 and the series from UN**ES6100 to UN**ES8000."

This list is different from what the one in the old thread.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

There are two pieces to this: Samsung has to write the software and the the RVU Alliance has to certify it.


----------



## smiddy

HR34-700 0x5b9
C31-700 0x6b1
20120830-2AED

Came home to the HR34 lockedup and the C31s not reaching server. Upon server reboot C31s came to life, but on 10 minute intervals the C31s collectively lose audio/video. The report is a Report All.

Posting in the other threads too.


----------



## Beerstalker

Samsung announced that all 2012 SmartTVs will get RVU support. The 2012 EH5300 series is marketed as a Samsung SmartTV, so I think that it will eventually get RVU support, or Samsung may find themselves in a legal battle.


----------



## RAD

Not having 30skip 'stick' across reboots of the HR34 is a pain but livable until they can fix it. 

However not having 30skip 'stick' across power(standby) off/on with a C31 is a real BIG PITA and IMHO needs to be fixed ASAP!


----------



## RAD

C31 Diag Rpt 20120831-2346

Used Quick Tune on C31 GR to change from ch 36 to ch 355, got video for 355 but no audio, generated report.


----------



## viclovr

knowing that a regular receiver can have two tvs connected via hdmi, component. etc. but of course has its own set of problems when doing that. is it the same story with the c31?


----------



## Groundhog45

Where would I find the latest list of working or certified Samsung RVU TVs? I need to make a recommendation to my brother before they get DirecTV installed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Right now only the 2011 "D" series Smart TVs are certified. All the 2012 "ES" series Smart TVs are expected to be certified but they aren't yet.


----------



## Beerstalker

Stuart Sweet said:


> All the 2012 "ES" series Smart TVs are expected to be certified but they aren't yet.


I thought it was supposed to be all 2012 SmartTVs, not just the "ES" series, at least according to Samsung's original press release. Have they now decided they aren't going to support RVU on their plasmas or on the EH5300 series SmartTVs?


----------



## Rocky

Can the samsung RVU tv work in whole home setup without the HR34


----------



## Beerstalker

Rocky said:


> Can the samsung RVU tv work in whole home setup without the HR34


The Samsung RVU TV can work like any other TV with DirecTV if you hook a receiver directly up to it's inputs (for example hook an HR23 up over HDMI to the HDMI 1 input).

However, if you are asking can it watch recordings from any of the HD-DVRs like an HR23 in another room without hooking some other DirecTV receiver up to it directly the answer is no. RVU clients can only watch content from an RVU server using RVU, and the only RVU server at this time is the HR34.


----------



## powerhouse1960

I want to make sure I understanding this right.
If I had a 34 and a 24 and a 31 the 24 can see the recordings on the 34.
the 34 can see the recording on the 24.
the 31 can only see the 34 now but a software update that is coming will make it see the 24 and 34.
Thanks


----------



## Smuuth

"powerhouse1960" said:


> I want to make sure I understanding this right.
> If I had a 34 and a 24 and a 31 the 24 can see the recordings on the 34.
> the 34 can see the recording on the 24.
> the 31 can only see the 34 now but a software update that is coming will make it see the 24 and 34.
> Thanks


That is correct.


----------



## RobInMN

powerhouse1960 said:


> I want to make sure I understanding this right.
> If I had a 34 and a 24 and a 31 the 24 can see the recordings on the 34.
> the 34 can see the recording on the 24.
> the 31 can only see the 34 now but a software update that is coming will make it see the 24 and 34.
> Thanks





Smuuth said:


> That is correct.


Will a similar software update make the Samsung TV RVUs able to see both the 34 & 24 also?


----------



## Smuuth

"RobInMN" said:


> Will a similar software update make the Samsung TV RVUs able to see both the 34 & 24 also?


I don't know as I have no experience with the Samsung TVs. Perhaps someone who owns one could answer your question.


----------



## Rickt1962

Rocky said:


> Can the samsung RVU tv work in whole home setup without the HR34


Your question is kinda of loaded LOL Can the TV be used with out HR34 Yes its like any other Flat Screen. It just has the RVU tuner in it for Home Network TV which only Directv has but other companies have signed up to do the same so down the road who ever else uses the RVU technology u will be able to do so with that TV.

http://www.rvualliance.org/the_alliance

Think of the HR34 has a home Modem/Router and the RVU is a computer wanting to log on. Once the MAC address is asigned Directv will activate the HR34 to send to it, of coarse for a monthly fee just like paying for the internet every month.


----------



## bmmarly

Not sure the fact that RVUs/C31s can't access playlists on a DVR other than the HR34 is as big an issue as some may think? Given the HR34 has five tuners, one would have to be recording an incredible amount of content, with huge numbers of conflicts, for it ever to become an issue. I have this setup exactly, with 3 RVUs. You simply have to be disciplined in doing all recorded TV on the HR34, then it's available to all TVs, incl RVUs, at all times.


----------



## RAD

bmmarly said:


> Not sure the fact that RVUs/C31s can't access playlists on a DVR other than the HR34 is as big an issue as some may think?


We've been told the RVU clients will be able to view content recorded on other HR2X's that are on the WHDVR network with the HR34.


----------



## mjwagner

So what's the story with RVU capability for Samsung "ES" series Smart TVs? They keep saying "soon" but they have been saying that for months, and now the 8000 ES models aren't even the latest. They now have the 9000 series out, also "promising" RVU capability but not yet delivering. This is an embarrassment for Samsung, the RVU Alliance, and DirecTV. Anyone know where the problem lies, Samsung, the RVU Alliance, or both?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't know where the problem lies, but I have asked the same questions, at a high level, and I am told over and over again that the certification is coming.

If I had to hazard a guess, I'd say the issue is making sure the 2012 TVs perform at a level comparable to the Genie Client.


----------



## cubuff

I just installed a new Samsung UN65ES8000. It was awesome to see RVU working from the start and not needing to order a new DirecTV receiver. It works great when paired to the HR34 but requires a hard-wired ethernet connection to the network. This seems strange given that the ethernet port is only 10/100. The TV has built in 802.11n wireless and it can beat those speeds. 

Note on activation: be patient with DirecTV staff. The CSR I talked to had never activated a RVU before. Go to network status and have the MAC address handy when you call. 

As was stated in other posts, RVU clients are limited to the HR34 recordings even though whole-home recordings are visible from the TV connected to the HR34 directly. I have a C31 in another room and it works identically to the Samsung RVU client. However, Samsung RVU DOES NOT SUPPORT 3D! A bit of a bummer. The C31 does support 3D.

The Samsung remote is not a full featured DirecTV remote so I am looking for other options. For this reason and the lack of 3D I may abandon the Samsung RVU client in favor of another C31, or just go back to a HR24 or another HR34. Plus not being able to run video through my audio receiver is annoying due to the loss of on-screen menus/volume display from my Denon. 

Another annoyance is the fact that when using the RVU client built into the Samsung you access it by way of TV input. I have always liked using the TV basically as a display and never touching the volume or inputs. Now you're forced to interact with the TV. Wives will not like that. This (almost) makes me want to use the TV as the source hub. But who does that?


----------



## johnr9e

cubuff,

What software version is your es8000 running? Samsung released updates for all of the 2012 smart tvs on Monday the 15th, but the release notes do not mention RVU. (In particular, Samsung released v. 1022.2 for the EH5300 and the ES 6100-7100 and v. 1040.8 for the ES7500-8000). Your post is the only suggestion that RVU has been enabled for any 2012 smart tv.

Regarding your lack of volume display, if you turn on HDMI-Control (Anynet on the samsung) on the TV and your Denon, you should be able to control volume of the Denon receiver via the TV remote and have the TVs on-screen display for volume (at least it works that way on my Sony TV + Denon main setup with HDMI control on).


----------



## mjwagner

Interesting, the release notes for the latest firmware update for the ES8000 models says nothing about RVU....but it has been added! How is it possible that a major function like RVU gets added with a firmware update and that fact is not included in the release notes??? Oh well, at least it is there. Will test later this week or over the weekend.


----------



## mjwagner

Quick question for anyone using RVU on a Samsung TV. Does everything come over the Ethernet connection or do I need a coax sat feed going to the TV?


----------



## Juanus

cubuff said:


> The Samsung remote is not a full featured DirecTV remote so I am looking for other options.


Can you use a DirecTV remote with the RVU TVs? I am actually a big fan of the RC64R remotes (and their variants, plus my wife hates change)
So do you have to use the Samsung remote or can you use the "old fashioned" remotes?

Thanks
Juanus


----------



## cubuff

johnr9e said:


> cubuff,
> 
> What software version is your es8000 running? Samsung released updates for all of the 2012 smart tvs on Monday the 15th, but the release notes do not mention RVU. (In particular, Samsung released v. 1022.2 for the EH5300 and the ES 6100-7100 and v. 1040.8 for the ES7500-8000). Your post is the only suggestion that RVU has been enabled for any 2012 smart tv.
> 
> Regarding your lack of volume display, if you turn on HDMI-Control (Anynet on the samsung) on the TV and your Denon, you should be able to control volume of the Denon receiver via the TV remote and have the TVs on-screen display for volume (at least it works that way on my Sony TV + Denon main setup with HDMI control on).


I'll have to verify the software version. The TV was delivered on Tuesday (October 16th) and as soon as it powered up it started downloading updated firmware. Maybe I can get some screen shots up for you tonight.

Thanks for the HDMI-C suggestion. The return audio channel and receiver control work as you stated with Samsung Anynet + Denon 3313CI. This RVU thing is definitely more workable with that setup.


----------



## cubuff

mjwagner said:


> Quick question for anyone using RVU on a Samsung TV. Does everything come over the Ethernet connection or do I need a coax sat feed going to the TV?


For the Samsung TV with RVU, all you need is a hard-wired Ethernet connection and a DirecTV HR34 on the same network.


----------



## cubuff

Juanus said:


> Can you use a DirecTV remote with the RVU TVs? I am actually a big fan of the RC64R remotes (and their variants, plus my wife hates change)
> So do you have to use the Samsung remote or can you use the "old fashioned" remotes?
> 
> Thanks
> Juanus


The Samsung doesn't see any of my directv remotes so right now I am stuck with the TV remote. Hopefully there are IR codes available for more functionality or from one of the universal remotes like the Harmony. This Samsung remote is for the birds. Why would you dedicate a button to something called "Family Story"? Ugh...

I did read somewhere that there is a remote from directv called the RC70 that will work. Haven't been able to get my hands on one, yet...


----------



## cubuff

In case anyone cares, DirecTV charges $6.00/mo for the RVU functionality built into the Samsung or for the C31. I don't know how I feel about that since the HR34 is doing all the heavy lifting. It seems like paying $8.00/mo for the HR34 + $3.00 for Whole-Home DVR should be enough. Oh well, fees, fees, fees.

Here is how DirecTV sees the Samsung TV and the C31 from their website:


----------



## johnr9e

No joy on my EH53000. My HR34 did not pop up on the source menu of my EH5300 with the latest firmware. 

Since there was no release note or announcement for the es8000 firmware,I wonder if someone at Samsung forgot to comment out #define RVU when they built that firmware release.


----------



## mjwagner

cubuff said:


> ...Samsung RVU DOES NOT SUPPORT 3D! ...


Well that makes the RVU a non-starter for me. Why in the world would it not support 3D? That is just crazy. Guess I'll just wait on trying the RVU until it is actually useful. In order to be useful, for me at least, it needs to be able to see and playback all recordings on all my newtworked DVR's not just the HR34, and needs to support 3D playback.


----------



## RAD

mjwagner said:


> Well that makes the RVU a non-starter for me. Why in the world would it not support 3D? That is just crazy. Guess I'll just wait on trying the RVU until it is actually useful. In order to be useful, for me at least, it needs to be able to see and playback all recordings on all my newtworked DVR's not just the HR34, and needs to support 3D playback.


Just to be clear, the DIRECTV C31 RVU clients DO support 3D, looks like Samsung's RVU client in their TV's don't.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

RAD said:


> Just to be clear, the DIRECTV C31 RVU clients DO support 3D, looks like Samsung's RVU client in their TV's don't.


Thanks for clarifying that. :up:


----------



## cubuff

Pictures of RVU operating on a Samsung UN65ES8000F:


----------



## mjwagner

Question for those using the Samsung 8000 series RVU client (not the C31). Since you need to use the TV remote, how do you bring up the guide? I don't see a guide button on the TV remote.


----------



## bmmarly

On the assumption that it's the same as the 2011 D series RVUs, guide is on the "CH LIST" button.


----------



## harperhometheater

Awesome news about the 8000 series! Any chance they're ever going to include RVU in a Smart Samsung Blu Ray player? I also stumbled upon a website that talked about a new "XBox 720" and "PS4" including RVU, anyone hear details about that?


----------



## chellyaz

Just upload the latest drivers for my newer 2012 plasma, and RVU option was in the source list. Are the E7000 series now RVU capable?


----------



## BoyBye

You can always access a current list of RVU certified devices on the RVU Alliance web-site, under products.


----------



## chellyaz

Much to my surprise, My Samsung PN51E7000 RVU client works very well. Using the stock Samsung remote. The Samsung RVU seems to be as responsive as the C-31 that I also have on this same network, for comparison. The C-31 talks to the HR34 via Coax, and the Samsung RVU talks via hard wired ethernet, to the HR34 connected using broadband DECA (not sure this is required). Both DECA and TV are connected to the same Netgear 1G switch.

With the E7000 having dual cores, I was wondering if it would support a decent RVU client in software. While I've only been using it for an hour or so, it seems more than usable. 

PQ is very good on HD channels. Watching Matrix Revolutions now, and its really really good. Scene where all the bots are about to break into the "chamber" and I'm getting no jitter/judder/frame studded. No loss, resolution is HD, no problems. Excellent.

Bringing up the Guide, the banners are almost instantaneous, and the channel information is about 0.5 seconds later. Screen up and down is very fast.

Changing channels is slow, with the banners coming up quickly, but the first frame takes about 3-6 seconds to appear, and then it appears to take another second for the stream to finish buffering, and the stream to actually begin.

I haven't run into any problems, in the first 1.5 hours. I will provide another report after using it for a while. Biggest test will be NFL Sunday ticket, and ease of use there.


----------



## Laxguy

Good news, and nice report. 

:welcome_s to the forum, as well.


----------



## harperhometheater

Any thoughts on why someone like Samsung's not including RVU in some of their "Smart" Blu-ray players, when they seem to be invested in doing so with their HDTVs? Maybe a monetary thing with DirecTV?


----------



## inkahauts

"harperhometheater" said:


> Any thoughts on why someone like Samsung's not including RVU in some of their "Smart" Blu-ray players, when they seem to be invested in doing so with their HDTVs? Maybe a monetary thing with DirecTV?


I think its all software driven right now and that they are probably mostly capable for all their new devices. But with only one server, and it still changing some, and considering they don't even have it quite right on their tvs yet, I expect they wouldn't see the point in messing with those other units till they get it right on their tvs. Heck, it may be the exact same software, and they just want it working right on a couple tvs first, before they start deploying it to more products. We can hope anyway.


----------



## cubuff

FYI - My C31 now lists DVR items from all DVRs (HR24 + HR34) using whole-home. The Samsung RVU client also shows all DVRs..


----------



## powerhouse1960

cubuff said:


> FYI - My C31 now lists DVR items from all DVRs (HR24 + HR34) using whole-home. The Samsung RVU client also shows all DVRs..


Did that happen with the newest software?


----------



## RAD

"powerhouse1960" said:


> Did that happen with the newest software?


Yes, the latest software added that function.


----------



## mjwagner

Quick question for those who have ordered a C31 from someone other than DirecTV (like Solid Signal). Is there a special number to call at DirecTV to activate the C31? Trying to avoid a "what's a C31" conversation with the CSR's.


----------



## johnr9e

Samsung released v. 1023 yesterday, which adds RVU support for the EH5300 and remaining 2012 ES models. I haven't tried to activate it yet.

Has anyone found a way to get replay/slip keys on the Samsung RVU tv's (harmony DB, JP1, RC65X code set, hex codes) other than the fabled RC70?


----------



## lzhj9k

mjwagner said:


> Quick question for those who have ordered a C31 from someone other than DirecTV (like Solid Signal). Is there a special number to call at DirecTV to activate the C31? Trying to avoid a "what's a C31" conversation with the CSR's.


I activated 3 C31 clients about two weeks ago

I started with the front line CSR's and was transfered to the HR-34 Group every time and they were able to activate them.

You will need to provide the Serial Number and the MAC Address which are on the end of the box or the bottom of the C31 Client. What throws them off is if you purchase thru a retailer, the order is not in their system and they have to manually enter the data.

This was a few weeks ago, so things may have changed from what they were back then.


----------



## johnr9e

Oh, well, so much for RVU. The TV is hardwired to the same gigabit hub as the CCK and communicates fine with the HR34, but the CSR wouldn't activate without an installer coming out for $50. Since I was forced to pay for an installer to come out two months ago to screw the coax onto my HR34 in place of the prior HR20 (existing MRV setup), I wasn't enthused with taking a day off work to pay someone $50 to call-in my MAC address (for the privilege of paying $6 more a month as the TV currently is connected to my H24 from a low use location where I frankly don't really need a box). I considered doing it anyway if the RC70 was guaranteed to be included in the install, but the CSR could not find any information on an RVU remote.

I'll wait for the reviews on the EH/ES series version of RVU and/or a customer install option.


----------



## haddock

So far, I like the C31, but don't yet have the Samsung RVU to compare it to.

We have experienced a few white screens as things seem to lag a bit after either turning the C31 on initially, or occassiona slowness when changing channels. But overall pretty nice so far.

As a phyiscal device, its nice and small which is great, and at the moment is just resting on top of the wall mount that my TV hangs from. With RF on the remote, it works like a charm. The only negative I can see to it physically is that the power adapter is half the size of the C31 itself. Seems like they could have made the C31 a smidge bigger and put the brick/transformer inside and just had a plain cord. Oh well.

One other interesting thought I had based on the install. Had thought if I get more C31s I'd just order them online (SolidSignal, etc). However, getting them directly through D* may be preferred if they just charge for the C31 and don't charge for the install/tech visit part. This seems to ensure you also get an RF remote to use with the C31. At least that's what happened in my case.


----------



## mjwagner

"cubuff" said:


> FYI - My C31 now lists DVR items from all DVRs (HR24 + HR34) using whole-home. The Samsung RVU client also shows all DVRs..


Just installed a C31 today that I purchased from Solid Signal. It seems to work but the playlist is only showing things on my HR34. Is there something I need to do to get the SW updated so it sees the items from my other DVR?


----------



## harperhometheater

I had to reboot my HR24 to get it to show in the c31 playlist through the HR34.


----------



## mjwagner

I have rebooted all my rcvrs and I still only see items from my HR34 on my C31. On my HR34 I see the combined playlist but on the C31 only items from my HR34.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

mjwagner, have you gotten the update to version 0x0628 on your HR21 yet? Press and hold {INFO} to see a screen with the version number. If you haven't gotten that, there's your problem.


----------



## mjwagner

Stuart Sweet said:


> mjwagner, have you gotten the update to version 0x0628 on your HR21 yet? Press and hold {INFO} to see a screen with the version number. If you haven't gotten that, there's your problem.


My HR21 still has 05D2 and it looks like that is what is still in the stream. Guess I'll just have to wait. Thanks!


----------



## mjwagner

Just a quick follow-up. My HR21 rcvd the 0x0628 update last night and I am glad to report that my C31 now shows all recordings from both my HR34 and HR21 in its play list. So far I am very happy with the C31 and will probably replace my H21-100 with one soon just to gain the ability to pause live TV.


----------



## nc88keyz

Just got a C31 connected it polled new software just a few minutes after activation. 

Confirm Bug?

Go to remote/advanced/ Volume Lock/ Select. 

I can select the TV, but not the AV Reciever. (Panasonic SAXR55 if anyone cares)

The second time I go to volume lock it trips the video display off, Its not rebooting the box. 

Only way to restore video is to power off box and then back on, OR, power off tv and power back on. Panasonic 1080p vierra plasma tv over HDMI. 

Any thoughts? I can repeat this behavior the second attemp to Volume Lock setting just about every time?

If any info pointing to this I wasnt successful in search. 

Overall very happy with the box. Would like to volume lock to the AVR though instead of tv volume. 

I havent been following this stuff enough to know if this was a known issue. 


Also: Can I not control this box over WIFI. from iuphone / ipad / droid?

In info its not showing a valid IP address , only local link. 169.xx 

Perhaps this is not an feature option of the C31, 

FOr what its worth I do not use the gateway to the HR34, just have ethernet plugged into the box. Have 5 other DVRS on the network. I went to network settings and it says you cannot access from this location (C-31)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## wease

Do you have to get the dtv installer to connect this to a system or can i do it myself?
Thanks


----------



## inkahauts

"nc88keyz" said:


> Just got a C31 connected it polled new software just a few minutes after activation.
> 
> Confirm Bug?
> 
> Go to remote/advanced/ Volume Lock/ Select.
> 
> I can select the TV, but not the AV Reciever. (Panasonic SAXR55 if anyone cares)
> 
> The second time I go to volume lock it trips the video display off, Its not rebooting the box.
> 
> Only way to restore video is to power off box and then back on, OR, power off tv and power back on. Panasonic 1080p vierra plasma tv over HDMI.
> 
> Any thoughts? I can repeat this behavior the second attemp to Volume Lock setting just about every time?
> 
> If any info pointing to this I wasnt successful in search.
> 
> Overall very happy with the box. Would like to volume lock to the AVR though instead of tv volume.
> 
> I havent been following this stuff enough to know if this was a known issue.
> 
> Also: Can I not control this box over WIFI. from iuphone / ipad / droid?
> 
> In info its not showing a valid IP address , only local link. 169.xx
> 
> Perhaps this is not an feature option of the C31,
> 
> FOr what its worth I do not use the gateway to the HR34, just have ethernet plugged into the box. Have 5 other DVRS on the network. I went to network settings and it says you cannot access from this location (C-31)
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Follow the link for tips and tricks in my sig to the sheet on how to program remotes. It should help you get your volume locked to the avr.

I have been told that the c31 will be able to be controlled by the iPad app at some point, but its not available yet. The c31and HR34 all have two ip addresses. One is a regular IP address, the other is a link local ip addresses they use between just the two evidently. You can usually see them both in the more info screen.

Are you saying you use Ethernet for your networking of all the DVRs you have except the c31, or do you have everything using deca and just that you bridge the Internet to the deca cloud via the Ethernet port on the HR34 only?

Can you take a picture of what it says you can not access. It's unclear what your talking about there.


----------



## inkahauts

"wease" said:


> Do you have to get the dtv installer to connect this to a system or can i do it myself?
> Thanks


It connects just like any other receiver, only it doesn't count as a tuner on a swim, so really its even easier because there is no math needed to figure out if it will fit. 

Then its just a matter of getting it activated.


----------



## wease

Can i connect it to my cable in the room that is connected to the swm or to my internet network cable?


----------



## inkahauts

"wease" said:


> Can i connect it to my cable in the room that is connected to the swm or to my internet network cable?


No. It only connects via coax. Not an Ethernet cable.


----------



## wease

So if i connect the cable to the coax line from my swm switch it will work.
Thanks


----------



## nc88keyz

inkahauts said:


> Follow the link for tips and tricks in my sig to the sheet on how to program remotes. It should help you get your volume locked to the avr.
> 
> I have been told that the c31 will be able to be controlled by the iPad app at some point, but its not available yet. The c31and HR34 all have two ip addresses. One is a regular IP address, the other is a link local ip addresses they use between just the two evidently. You can usually see them both in the more info screen.
> 
> Are you saying you use Ethernet for your networking of all the DVRs you have except the c31, or do you have everything using deca and just that you bridge the Internet to the deca cloud via the Ethernet port on the HR34 only?
> 
> Can you take a picture of what it says you can not access. It's unclear what your talking about there.


_The C31 should not lock up when attempting to use the programming instructions for volume lock. Definately shouldnt reset the video output which is what it is doing, Its not rebooting the box. Very odd. I did in fact get it programmed manually using internet guides to manually programming the remote.

Without getting very technical, this is how my set up is: 
Ethernet to HR34 from regular gigabit switch.
HR24 - straight coaxial since you dont need the deca
HR21 - deca
HR21 - deca
HR20 - deca
C31 - straight coaxial of course, since there is not ethernet jack_

Thats all, and of course cannot poll the C31 for wifi control from apps, pc, etc. I undertand this isnt available at this time. Thanks for the clarification.

I ended up locking up the C31, where it didnt respond in RF or IR, just did a reset on box, and programmed remotes manually.

Programmed a primary and backup for

RF
panasonic tv
panasonic avr
volume lock to avr
programmed input button as well.

I didnt bother trying to program using two way from the c31 to the R65RX, something apparently is locking up the box on volume lock option, like i said the symtoms are as follows:

Visit program remote / advance/volume lock
1st time CANNOT SELECT AVR, Only TV
2nd time screen goes black ( about 2 seconds after selecting volume lock once again) power is still on the box. 
One way to fix is to either a. reboot box, or turn off tv and then turn back on. 
I do not route C31 through hdmi avr. it goes straight to TV.

Anyways its able to be reproduced. Not sure what else to think of it.


----------



## inkahauts

"nc88keyz" said:


> The C31 should not lock up when attempting to use the programming instructions for volume lock. Definately shouldnt reset the video output which is what it is doing, Its not rebooting the box. Very odd. I did in fact get it programmed manually using internet guides to manually programming the remote.
> 
> Without getting very technical, this is how my set up is:
> Ethernet to HR34 from regular gigabit switch.
> HR24 - straight coaxial since you dont need the deca
> HR21 - deca
> HR21 - deca
> HR20 - deca
> C31 - straight coaxial of course, since there is not ethernet jack
> 
> Thats all, and of course cannot poll the C31 for wifi control from apps, pc, etc. I undertand this isnt available at this time. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I ended up locking up the C31, where it didnt respond in RF or IR, just did a reset on box, and programmed remotes manually.
> 
> Programmed a primary and backup for
> 
> RF
> panasonic tv
> panasonic avr
> volume lock to avr
> programmed input button as well.
> 
> I didnt bother trying to program using two way from the c31 to the R65RX, something apparently is locking up the box on volume lock option, like i said the symtoms are as follows:
> 
> Visit program remote / advance/volume lock
> 1st time CANNOT SELECT AVR, Only TV
> 2nd time screen goes black ( about 2 seconds after selecting volume lock once again) power is still on the box.
> One way to fix is to either a. reboot box, or turn off tv and then turn back on.
> I do not route C31 through hdmi avr. it goes straight to TV.
> 
> Anyways its able to be reproduced. Not sure what else to think of it.


Quite simply, I think you found a bug...


----------



## nc88keyz

its a panasonic SAXR55 AVR, and panasonic TC-P42U2 if anyone wants to try and duplicate the issue. Its strange would not let you volume lock to AVR, only tv. 

Quite simply a firmware bug? wont be the first or last im sure, but thanks for the re-assurance.


----------



## swspjcd

I have one room that I would like to put a tv in. There is only ethernet (cat5e throughout the house) to this room. All of my devices (ethernet and networked coaxed), can correctly talk to each other. Are there any options for putting a tv in this room so it can talk to my HR34? I'm a little confused about whether I have to have coax in this room or not, especially if everything is accessible through the ethernet network. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## harperhometheater

Yes there is. You should be able to use a DECA/cck with a power inserter to inject and convert your ethernet signal to coax (MoCA) for use by the c31.


----------



## JosephB

cubuff said:


> In case anyone cares, DirecTV charges $6.00/mo for the RVU functionality built into the Samsung or for the C31. I don't know how I feel about that since the HR34 is doing all the heavy lifting. It seems like paying $8.00/mo for the HR34 + $3.00 for Whole-Home DVR should be enough. Oh well, fees, fees, fees.


The fees have nothing to do with the cost of the device you're leasing or where the "heavy lifting" is happening. It has to do with you having another outlet capable of watching a different, independently selected channel. Technically cable has these fees too but they're practically unenforceable. It's a programming fee, not hardware fee.



cubuff said:


> I just installed a new Samsung UN65ES8000. It was awesome to see RVU working from the start and not needing to order a new DirecTV receiver. It works great when paired to the HR34 but requires a hard-wired ethernet connection to the network. This seems strange given that the ethernet port is only 10/100. The TV has built in 802.11n wireless and it can beat those speeds.
> 
> Note on activation: be patient with DirecTV staff. The CSR I talked to had never activated a RVU before. Go to network status and have the MAC address handy when you call.
> 
> As was stated in other posts, RVU clients are limited to the HR34 recordings even though whole-home recordings are visible from the TV connected to the HR34 directly. I have a C31 in another room and it works identically to the Samsung RVU client. However, Samsung RVU DOES NOT SUPPORT 3D! A bit of a bummer. The C31 does support 3D.
> 
> The Samsung remote is not a full featured DirecTV remote so I am looking for other options. For this reason and the lack of 3D I may abandon the Samsung RVU client in favor of another C31, or just go back to a HR24 or another HR34. Plus not being able to run video through my audio receiver is annoying due to the loss of on-screen menus/volume display from my Denon.
> 
> Another annoyance is the fact that when using the RVU client built into the Samsung you access it by way of TV input. I have always liked using the TV basically as a display and never touching the volume or inputs. Now you're forced to interact with the TV. Wives will not like that. This (almost) makes me want to use the TV as the source hub. But who does that?


I would guess that requiring ethernet over wifi is due to the fact that ethernet is much more reliable, even if it's "slower". Wifi is susceptible to packet loss, etc. due to interference. If you were trying to troubleshoot that over the phone for a customer who is not technically savvy, you'd probably want to shoot yourself. Plus, no configuration needed with ethernet and if there's no ethernet jack, just send the customer a DECA for the TV.

AS far as the no 3D support and it not being as elegant as having a C31, I think the ultimate goal here is probably to get this technology into smaller TVs, and eventually into all TVs. This is meant for TVs in the bedroom, kids' rooms, etc. Not necessarily for your living room TV. Plus, it's new. I'm sure over time support for various things will improve.


----------



## nc88keyz

there was always great speculation as to whether or not direct would charge a fee for their rvu clients, since before the "lease" fee it an access card fee and it was my hope that one day when directv had a multiroom distribution system such as the C31 clinets and Samsung tvs, that they would say ENOUGH is ENOUGH. 

There are many fees that are unnecessary. Since I am giving up a tuner to the C31, and people with 3 boxes are giving up 3 tuners for C31s, It kinda takes away from the flare of the Genie box. Coupled with $18 in box fees I could see how this would be undesirable. 

I have 1 C31, and not sure if I will add a second or not at some point. I like the technology but I would prefer to be shaving those $6 fees off my account as you ARE giving up something with a C31 vs. H series box. 

Just food for thought. People says the $6 fees are directv gravy, Of course they are. But at some point directv should think about how to put some of the excess back in the gravy boat.

A $3 fee would be appropriate if they consider anything. Lets be honest, The genie system isn't perfect and they are still working out bugs and such. So perhaps it should be called the Guinea system instead until such stability is reached.


----------



## harsh

JosephB said:


> I would guess that requiring ethernet over wifi is due to the fact that ethernet is much more reliable, even if it's "slower". Wifi is susceptible to packet loss, etc. due to interference.


Wi-fi is also prone to contention by all devices for a single unidirectional path (as is MoCA/DECA). Switched Ethernet typically avoids these issues with predictable bidirectional performance.


----------



## harperhometheater

> cbuff said:
> It works great when paired to the HR34 but requires a hard-wired ethernet connection to the network. This seems strange given that the ethernet port is only 10/100. The TV has built in 802.11n wireless and it can beat those speeds.


. You're comparing apples to oranges here. 801.11n/g/ac/b are RF wireless standards for Internet and 10/100/1000 (ethernet/fast ethernet/gigabit ethernet) are data speeds. Only the new 802.11ac wireless standard is capable of gigabit speeds (the 1000 in 10/100/1000) over wireless. Wired Ethernet is always better AND faster!


----------



## JosephB

nc88keyz said:


> there was always great speculation as to whether or not direct would charge a fee for their rvu clients, since before the "lease" fee it an access card fee and it was my hope that one day when directv had a multiroom distribution system such as the C31 clinets and Samsung tvs, that they would say ENOUGH is ENOUGH.
> 
> There are many fees that are unnecessary. Since I am giving up a tuner to the C31, and people with 3 boxes are giving up 3 tuners for C31s, It kinda takes away from the flare of the Genie box. Coupled with $18 in box fees I could see how this would be undesirable.
> 
> I have 1 C31, and not sure if I will add a second or not at some point. I like the technology but I would prefer to be shaving those $6 fees off my account as you ARE giving up something with a C31 vs. H series box.
> 
> Just food for thought. People says the $6 fees are directv gravy, Of course they are. But at some point directv should think about how to put some of the excess back in the gravy boat.
> 
> A $3 fee would be appropriate if they consider anything. Lets be honest, The genie system isn't perfect and they are still working out bugs and such. So perhaps it should be called the Guinea system instead until such stability is reached.


A business will always charge the maximum that they can get in the open market. DirecTV will never willingly lower prices or fees, that discussion just never happens. Maybe if they see sales drop off, but that's not happening. And, another point, if they cut the fees, I would expect the quality to drop. The improvement and development of new systems has to be funded.


----------



## mjwagner

Any way to get the video synced up between the HR34 and the C31? I am currently using my HR34 to drive my projector in my "Man Cave" and have the C31 driving the display behind my bar in the same room. When they are both on the same channel the video on the C31 is about 2-3 seconds behind the HR34. Since I am using the sound from the HR34 for the entire room the video being out of sync on the bar TV is very annoying.


----------



## inkahauts

"mjwagner" said:


> Any way to get the video synced up between the HR34 and the C31? I am currently using my HR34 to drive my projector in my "Man Cave" and have the C31 driving the display behind my bar in the same room. When they are both on the same channel the video on the C31 is about 2-3 seconds behind the HR34. Since I am using the sound from the HR34 for the entire room the video being out of sync on the bar TV is very annoying.


The only thing you can do is hit pause and play just right to get the HR34 to be a little behind live like the c31. Clients are always viewing a buffered stream, where as the HR34 has a true live feed so its always slightly further ahead unless you pause it just right.


----------



## mjwagner

inkahauts said:


> The only thing you can do is hit pause and play just right to get the HR34 to be a little behind live like the c31. Clients are always viewing a buffered stream, where as the HR34 has a true live feed so its always slightly further ahead unless you pause it just right.


I was guessing that was the problem. This might force me to go with an H25 for the bar. Having the same program on the projection screen and behind the bar is the normal mode of operation for sporting events so this is a real issue for me. Too bad, the size and built-in RF capability made the C31 "almost" the perfect solution for this application but the video sync issue makes it not workable.


----------



## tgarons

I am getting an H34 and C31 installed tomorrow. I would like to place the RVU client in a location that is inaccessible by reliable coax, but is on my home network with 100 Mbit wired and 802.11n connectivity. Is it possible to connect the C31 on my existing home network?


----------



## harperhometheater

Yes but you'll need a cck to pull the Ethernet signal off your network and turn it into a DECA (MoCA) coax signal for the C31.


----------



## tgarons

harperhometheater said:


> Yes but you'll need a cck to pull the Ethernet signal off your network and turn it into a DECA (MoCA) coax signal for the C31.


Thanks for the quick reply.
Is the DirecTV installer guy likely to have one of those?


----------



## inkahauts

"tgarons" said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> Is the DirecTV installer guy likely to have one of those?


DIRECTV will not install what was just suggested. It's not an approved or supported method. You will need to do that on your own.


----------



## RAD

tgarons said:


> I am getting an H34 and C31 installed tomorrow. I would like to place the RVU client in a location that is inaccessible by reliable coax, but is on my home network with 100 Mbit wired and 802.11n connectivity. Is it possible to connect the C31 on my existing home network?





harperhometheater said:


> Yes but you'll need a cck to pull the Ethernet signal off your network and turn it into a DECA (MoCA) coax signal for the C31.





tgarons said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> Is the DirecTV installer guy likely to have one of those?


I'm going to guess that the DIRECTV installer won't be doing what you want, they're trained to use only the coax network to connect C31's not ethernet or wireless.


----------



## inkahauts

"tgarons" said:


> I am getting an H34 and C31 installed tomorrow. I would like to place the RVU client in a location that is inaccessible by reliable coax, but is on my home network with 100 Mbit wired and 802.11n connectivity. Is it possible to connect the C31 on my existing home network?


B the way, what do you mean in excessive by reliable coax? Is there coax there now?


----------



## harperhometheater

Tell the installer that you need a wireless cck for your setup and then tell him that the C31 goes in a room that you do have coax installed so that he can give you an approved setup, then when he leaves plug your Ethernet from router directly into your HR34 and take the w-cck and c31 into the room where you really want the c31 and connect it there, then you're all set!


----------



## tgarons

inkahauts said:


> B the way, what do you mean in excessive by reliable coax? Is there coax there now?


There's coax there, but the path to where the H34 will be located is something like 100 meters with at least two connections-enough of a signal loss so that Time Warner cable wouldn't work reliably between the two rooms.


----------



## Beerstalker

tgarons said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> Is the DirecTV installer guy likely to have one of those?


He should have them, but I don't know that it would be a DirecTV approved setup, so I'm not sure he will be willing to do it.


----------



## tgarons

harperhometheater said:


> Tell the installer that you need a wireless cck for your setup and then tell him that the C31 goes in a room that you do have coax installed so that he can give you an approved setup, then when he leaves plug your Ethernet from router directly into your HR34 and take the w-cck and c31 into the room where you really want the c31 and connect it there, then you're all set!


That's sounds like a perfect solution. Thanks again.


----------



## harperhometheater

"tgarons" said:


> There's coax there, but the path to where the H34 will be located is something like 100 meters with at least two connections-enough of a signal loss so that Time Warner cable wouldn't work reliably between the two rooms.


You're only going to be running the DECA signal and not the full blown SWiM IF satellite signal to that room so it may work better than TWC did, although DirecTV's DECA frequencies are in cable's band, which is why they had to modify MoCA to work on their system.


----------



## inkahauts

"tgarons" said:


> There's coax there, but the path to where the H34 will be located is something like 100 meters with at least two connections-enough of a signal loss so that Time Warner cable wouldn't work reliably between the two rooms.


How far away are the units going to actually be? Ands how far away is the remote room from your wireless router? That's a heck of a long coax run, although vos may be able to suggest amps to compensate for that if need be.

You may also jut shave to wait till after the install to order a DIRECTV Wireless Boradband Internet Connection Kit and a c31 separate and do it your self latter on. Will be interesting to see what the installer will do, please keep us posted.


----------



## tgarons

inkahauts said:


> How far away are the units going to actually be? Ands how far away is the remote room from your wireless router? That's a heck of a long coax run, although vos may be able to suggest amps to compensate for that if need be.
> 
> You may also just have to wait till after the install to order a DIRECTV Wireless Broadband Internet Connection Kit and a c31 separate and do it your self latter on. Will be interesting to see what the installer will do, please keep us posted.


The rooms are on opposite sides of the house, about 100 feet apart, but the coax is routed through another building. The walls of the house are essentially one foot of solid concrete which makes unobtrusive internal routing next to impossible. The satellite feed comes through one of the walls of the room where the H34 will be located. There's one wireless router in the room where the C31 will be located. That room is connected via Cat5 to the H34 room, where there is a gigabit switch and an additional wireless AP.

I'll be sure to post what happens.


----------



## inkahauts

Just an FYI. Solidsignal now has a mounting bracket for the c31/41.


----------



## tgarons

harperhometheater said:


> You're only going to be running the DECA signal and not the full blown SWiM IF satellite signal to that room so it may work better than TWC did, although DirecTV's DECA frequencies are in cable's band, which is why they had to modify MoCA to work on their system.


Turns out that DirecTV does work better on the cable than TWC. A standard installation worked fine. The dish had to be changed to SWM. DTV was confused because I have grandfathered beta whole home on ethernet without SWM. After that there was no problem with the long run using a wired cck to connect to my home network.

The tech didn't have a wireless cck. He said they go fast when they get them. All-in-all things went very smoothly.


----------



## harperhometheater

tgarons said:


> Turns out that DirecTV does work better on the cable than TWC. A standard installation worked fine. The dish had to be changed to SWM. DTV was confused because I have grandfathered beta whole home on ethernet without SWM. After that there was no problem with the long run using a wired cck to connect to my home network.
> 
> The tech didn't have a wireless cck. He said they go fast when they get them. All-in-all things went very smoothly.


That's good to hear, and what I thought may happen.  You may want to keep an eye on it though, to see if the connection becomes intermittent and/or low due to the issues you mentioned previously. You may be on the ragged edge of the "digital cliff" so to speak.:eek2:


----------



## jsclarke

We just got 3 C31's and and HR34 installed 2 days ago-- and have had lots of black screens / freezes / need to reset HR34 already...

In just 2 days, I've called DirecTV once per day over an issue and had to do 1-2 resets of the HR34 every day. Our screen goes black (not gray) from a C31. If you press guide- you can see white text on a black background- but no picture or sound. We're on a 1 year old (new) SWIM16 switch in a new house with 4 year old RG6. We still have an HR24 which works great- and prior to this upgrade we had 3 other HR's without a single issue- all on whole home (via wired ethernet).



We moved from using our own ethernet network to share playlists etc to DECA and the Cinema Connection Kit (wired, attached to ethernet) during the install 2 days ago.


When our great room C31 exhibited this black screen / no video image / no sound behavior this morning- I took a WORKING 31 from another room to the same place and swapped the two. The problem then showed up on the 2nd C31- which makes it seem like it's related to the cable there. I replaced all cables, then bypassed the receiver by connecting HDMI directly from C31 to a Sharp LC-70LE733U 70" LCD HDMI port, with no change. Red Button Resets on the C31 did not rectify the problem, neither did power cycling.

Direct Tech support said to reset (RBR) the HR34, which eliminated the black screen problem. Minutes later, the same C31 froze when editing the channel list- but a RBR resolved that. Still, I do regret spending over $500 only to have traded a reliable set of 4 HD DVRs with a very flaky "solution". I do hope we won't be living with the need to reset often.


----------



## Drinyth

I've had the same C31 issues that many other folks seem to be having where the units show menus, guides, etc. but do not display any video. I've posted in multiple threads about the problems that I've been having and looking for a solution there. It was suggested by another member that we document our problems here, so here I am.

I seem to have to reboot my HR34 unit at least once a day or else my C31s will do the above. An RBR of the C31 does nothing to fix the problem. I have the problem on both of my C31 devices and the problem exists for me with an older Vizio TV as well as a Panasonic manufactured in 2012. In all cases when the C31 unit acts up, a RBR of the HR34 will fix the problem but only for a day or so.

I've tried numerous things to resolve the problem to no avail. In a nutshell:

- I've tried various network changes on my home router as well as disconnecting my Genie from the home network entirely.
- Changing the power savings settings to off.
- Trying different resolutions.
- Trying native resolution in both on and off configurations.

Nothing seems to work for very long. I've been having the problem since the end of October and was only a new DirecTV customer for a few weeks prior to that. So, for a little over six weeks now I've been having to reboot my HR34 on a daily basis to ensure that my Genie system works OK.

I've made several calls to DirecTV on this issue and only in my latest calls have they seemed to acknowledge that there is, in fact, a problem and that they're working on fixing it. They had me submit a diagnostics report to them from my HR34, but that was several weeks ago.

I hope that they know what the issue is caused by and can fix the problem via a software update. As of right now, we don't have any information as to what the problem is or when we can expect some kind of fix.



> In just 2 days, I've called DirecTV once per day over an issue and had to do 1-2 resets of the HR34 every day. Our screen goes black (not gray) from a C31.


FYI, the color of the background when this happens varies depending on what you set your background color to. Folks that have it set to black will see black. Others will see dark grey or just grey if it's set to those colors.


----------



## inkahauts

Do either of you have upnp turned on on your router? If so, turn it off, or disconnect the system from your hom network and see if that helps.

Also, what firmware is all your equipment on right now? If you can't find the client info screen in the menus, press and hold select for 12 seconds and when you let it go, you will have a screen that will tell you.


----------



## RAD

If possible maybe try turning off all the other devices attached to your network, or at least the PC's, and see what that does. Back in the early days of testing RVU clients there was an issue where an app on a PC was causing the clients to not connect to the server, maybe there's another app that's causing problems?


----------



## jsclarke

thanks for the suggestions- the C21 that's dead every morning is reporting 0x70A, Fri 11/9/2012. Having an Apple Airport Extreme (with a new *improved* and crippled airport utility- I don't have access to the network setting you suggested)- so I just unplugged the ethernet to the CCK. We'll find out tomorrow... thank you!


----------



## Drinyth

inkahauts said:


> Do either of you have upnp turned on on your router? If so, turn it off, or disconnect the system from your hom network and see if that helps.





RAD said:


> If possible maybe try turning off all the other devices attached to your network, or at least the PC's, and see what that does. Back in the early days of testing RVU clients there was an issue where an app on a PC was causing the clients to not connect to the server, maybe there's another app that's causing problems?


I did disable uPNP on my router which did serve to shorten the length of time from when the C31 was powered on until it showed a picture. But it didn't really do anything to solve the grey/black screen problem.

The change in start up behavior did ultimately lead me to disconnecting the HR34 from the home network entirely, just to make sure that it wasn't something on my home IP network causing a problem. Unfortunately, both of my C31 devices will still black/grey screen even when they're entirely disconnected from the network and carrying only their private 169.254.x.x addresses. So whatever is causing the problem, it still happens when completely disconnected from the Internet and home ethernet network.



> Also, what firmware is all your equipment on right now? If you can't find the client info screen in the menus, press and hold select for 12 seconds and when you let it go, you will have a screen that will tell you.


Last I checked, I was running 0x70A. But I honestly haven't checked in a while and am not at home at the moment to do so. I'll check tonight and report back.


----------



## inkahauts

"Drinyth" said:


> I did disable uPNP on my router which did serve to shorten the length of time from when the C31 was powered on until it showed a picture. But it didn't really do anything to solve the grey/black screen problem.
> 
> The change in start up behavior did ultimately lead me to disconnecting the HR34 from the home network entirely, just to make sure that it wasn't something on my home IP network causing a problem. Unfortunately, both of my C31 devices will still black/grey screen even when they're entirely disconnected from the network and carrying only their private 169.254.x.x addresses. So whatever is causing the problem, it still happens when completely disconnected from the Internet and home ethernet network.
> 
> Last I checked, I was running 0x70A. But I honestly haven't checked in a while and am not at home at the moment to do so. I'll check tonight and report back.


Grey screen? Do you mean when you turn the unit on it has a grey screen for a while? That's a firmware issue, although I think it may be a HR34 issue rather than a c31 issue. The upnp has to do with speed and units dropping off the network, or freezing, from what I can tell, but I'm not completely sure. It just seems to affect some people and not others, probably dependent on the router.

And 70a is the latest.


----------



## Drinyth

inkahauts said:


> Grey screen? Do you mean when you turn the unit on it has a grey screen for a while? That's a firmware issue, although I think it may be a HR34 issue rather than a c31 issue. The upnp has to do with speed and units dropping off the network, or freezing, from what I can tell, but I'm not completely sure. It just seems to affect some people and not others, probably dependent on the router.
> 
> And 70a is the latest.


Sorry for not clarifying. I say "grey screen" to mean my C31 clients will show a blank grey (or black, if my background colors are defined as black) screen when powered up and never display any video - live or recorded.

When the C31s are in this state, I can see a list of recordings, see the guide, view the menus, etc. But the C31 will never display any video.

DBSTalk user c6duffman also has this same problem (it looks like he has black defined as his background colors instead of grey/dark grey) and took a screen shot of what it looks like when this happens. It can be seen here.


----------



## inkahauts

"Drinyth" said:


> Sorry for not clarifying. I say "grey screen" to mean my C31 clients will show a blank grey (or black, if my background colors are defined as black) screen when powered up and never display any video - live or recorded.
> 
> When the C31s are in this state, I can see a list of recordings, see the guide, view the menus, etc. But the C31 will never display any video.
> 
> DBSTalk user c6duffman also has this same problem (it looks like he has black defined as his background colors instead of grey/dark grey) and took a screen shot of what it looks like when this happens. It can be seen here.


Ah. I really think that's a HR34 issue, unfortunately. I'll bet your display settings for bars for non Hi Definition programs is set to grey?


----------



## Drinyth

inkahauts said:


> Ah. I really think that's a HR34 issue, unfortunately. I'll bet your display settings for bars for non Hi Definition programs is set to grey?


Yes, they are. I couldn't remember what the setting was exactly (and am not home to give you the exact wording), but it's the one that lets you pick between black, grey, or dark grey.

It very well might be a HR34 issue as a reboot of the HR34 does clear up the problem with the C31s. But when the C31 units are acting up like this, the HR34 continues to operate just fine. I can record and watch shows on that just fine from the HR34. Hence it's hard to say if this post properly belongs here or on the HR34 thread?


----------



## inkahauts

"Drinyth" said:


> Yes, they are. I couldn't remember what the setting was exactly (and am not home to give you the exact wording), but it's the one that lets you pick between black, grey, or dark grey.
> 
> It very well might be a HR34 issue as a reboot of the HR34 does clear up the problem with the C31s. But when the C31 units are acting up like this, the HR34 continues to operate just fine. I can record and watch shows on that just fine from the HR34. Hence it's hard to say if this post properly belongs here or on the HR34 thread?


Oh it's an HR34 issue, but posting it here makes the most sense, because the issue is related to the client. The c31 GUI is created by the HR34, hence why its the source of the issue.


----------



## billcoff

My Samsung UN50ES6500 was delivered yesterday, so I thought I would give RVU a try. Turned on the TV with only ethernet connected to my router. Showed RVU was available. Added client on HR34 and entered PIN on TV. Called DTV to activate. Spent 1/2 hour on phone, because it was her first time doing this. She ordered a DECA, but I don't think I will need it, since it works perfect with just ethernet.

Samsung remote works well with all DTV functions available. What makes this nice for me is I have Vulkano hooked up to the HR34. Now I can change channels when I watching TV on the computer or iPad wihout upsetting my wife.

Also, I have all three HDMI inputs available on the TV for Blu-Ray player, Apple TV, etc.

Read a lot about RVU, but in my wildest dreams did I expect it to be this easy to set up or work this well.


----------



## powerhouse1960

New install on the 21 no grey screen problems yet in fact works better than expected can do mrv from a hr24 so that software problem must have been fixed too
The only thing I have found is when trying to view a recording from the 24 on the c31 made from the am21 ota channel it a black screen the program runs if you go to the 35 or the 24 its been advance if any has in ideas would appreciate hearing them.


----------



## RAD

"powerhouse1960" said:


> New install on the 21 no grey screen problems yet in fact works better than expected can do mrv from a hr24 so that software problem must have been fixed too
> The only thing I have found is when trying to view a recording from the 24 on the c31 made from the am21 ota channel it a black screen the program runs if you go to the 35 or the 24 its been advance if any has in ideas would appreciate hearing them.


That's a problem that's been around for awhile. If you need to view an OTA recording on the C31 then you need to record it on the HR34 and not the HR24.


----------



## billcoff

Now that I have had my Samsung UN50ES6500 for a few days, I have noticed a few issues with the way the Samsung remote works with the HR34 both when connected via HDMI and RVU. While neither mode works quite the way I would like, it does seem strange that the remote has more features available when connected as an RVU client than when connected directly to the HR34 via HDMI as follows:

1. UN50ES6500 connected to Directv HR34-700 via HDMI 1
a. Remote SETUP for Directv
b. Device - STB
c. WATCH TV has no function
d. Directv functions operate correctly with exception of:
1. CH LIST does not bring up Directv Guide
2. RETURN brings up Directv Menu
3. INFO and C bring up Directv Info
4. No button for Play List
d. MENU - Directv Menu
e. EXIT - Directv Exit
f. PRE-CH brings up previous Directv channel

2. UN50ES6500 Connected to Directv HR34-700 via RVU
a. Remote SETUP for Directv
b. Device - TV
c. WATCH TV returns to HR34-700 via HDMI
d. Directv functions operate correctly
1. CH LIST and RETURN bring up Directv Guide
2. INFO
3. MENU brings up TV Menu
4. B brings up Directv Menu
5. C brings up Playlist
6. D brings up Mini Guide
7. A deletes Recorded programs
8. PRE-CH does not function

Suggested mod would be for the HR34-700 to function via HDMI the same as RVU with all features available.


----------



## haddock

Interesting about the Samsung remote in that I was just looking around to see if there was a mapping somewhere of the Samsung buttons to D* functions...

Finally got around Monday to activating one of our Samsung un46es6500's as an RVU client to the HR34. Mostly want to compare it to the two C31s we already have. As many have noted, the call to get this activated is a test of patience, but it'll get done eventually.

One interesting glitch was that just after the activation when I should have been all set, I could only get a black screen on the RVU client. Eventually figured out that something (not me) had zeroed out all the Picture settings. Doing a reset on these solved the problem.

So far, the client works well, though trying to figure out what does what on the remote is still a work in progress. But basic viewing is pretty good. I even paused and fast forwarded a non-recorded (broadcast) show which I didn't think was supposed to be possible. Sweet. Can't at the moment see any reason to spend any money on more C31s.

Main thing at the moment I need to figure out with the remote is how to control which version of the Guide gets used, since by default I get the 'All Channels' version and want to change that to my custom list. Will look in to seeing if there is anything to doing a 'setup' on the remote for D* or not since I so far having done anything to the remote itself.

Considering also trying a D* remote instead, but not positive that actually works since I don't know that the TV/RVU client would understand the STB commands coming from the remote.

Finally, one interesting observation which I guess makes sense but that I hadn't thought about previously is that multiple RVU clients connect to the same channel on the same HR34 will have varying (different per client) time shift (delay) from the same channel showing on a TV connected directly to the HR34.


----------



## haddock

Should have clarified that I don't think any of my current D* remotes would work correctly on the RVU client, but I will experiment.

I'm aware of the RC70X, but have never seen one and it wasn't offered to me as part of my activation of the RVU client. All the info I've seen on them tho is reasonably old already so not sure what the current story is with a D* provided RVU remote. Perhaps I'll call them tomorrow to find out.


----------



## haddock

Ugh. So in the process of playing with the remotes, I decided to switch over the C31s to RF since IR has proven to be a little sketchy in our setup.

First one switch over no problem, but appears on the second that the 'select & mute' step sent the 'select' to the C31 and bypassed the screen with the magic 6 digit code needed to actually pair the RF from the remote to the C31.

I know from previous efforts with H-receivers this is usually the last 6 digits of the RID, but what is this on a C31? And how can I find it if the remote is inoperable?

Basically stuck with a C31 thinking it has an RF remote and a remote stuck in IR which won't control anything on the C31. Thought I'd seen this discussed here somewhere but couldn't find it, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RAD

haddock said:


> Ugh. So in the process of playing with the remotes, I decided to switch over the C31s to RF since IR has proven to be a little sketchy in our setup.
> 
> First one switch over no problem, but appears on the second that the 'select & mute' step sent the 'select' to the C31 and bypassed the screen with the magic 6 digit code needed to actually pair the RF from the remote to the C31.
> 
> I know from previous efforts with H-receivers this is usually the last 6 digits of the RID, but what is this on a C31? And how can I find it if the remote is inoperable?
> 
> Basically stuck with a C31 thinking it has an RF remote and a remote stuck in IR which won't control anything on the C31. Thought I'd seen this discussed here somewhere but couldn't find it, so any help would be appreciated.


Reboot the C31 and when it gets to the Running Self Test screen press select. That will get you into the diagnostic screen and you'll see the RID number you need there.


----------



## haddock

RAD said:


> Reboot the C31 and when it gets to the Running Self Test screen press select. That will get you into the diagnostic screen and you'll see the RID number you need there.


Thanks. That did the trick.

Not been my morning though as just after I programmed the remote, I switched the C31 off, then back on. When it came up I got the gray screen (but with no other graphics). Checked the HR34 and it was locked up f(no signal directly to TV, not responding to its remote, etc). First time since I've had it that has happened. Resetting the HR34 fixed this at least.

Earlier, I had my first black screen similar to what has been widely discussed here where you get menus and other graphics but no picture. Oddly, that was actually on the Samsung RVU client and not on either of my C31s. At the time, one of the C31s was running and working just fine. Restarting the Samsung didnt help, but resetting the Hr34 cleared that up too.


----------



## billcoff

Not sure I understand Directv and Samsung logic with how RVU is intended to be used on RVU capable TVs.

My understanding after chatting with pretty knowledgeable CSRs is that the Samsung remote has most of the most used Directv functions (Guide, Play List, Menu) when the TV is an RVU (Deca/Ethernet)client (Controls Directtv thru the TV), but just basic functions (Channel Up/Down, no Guide or Playlist) when the TV is connected to the HR34 via HDMI.

This is because as a client, the thought is that the TV would be in another room away from the HR34, so needs the Directv features available on the remote, but if connected directly to the HR34, one would probably use the Directv Remote.

In RVU mode, 3D and PIP are not available.

Why would I buy a TV that has 3D, PIP, and RVU if I didn't want all of those features available?

My setup is I have the Samsung TV UN50ES6500 right next to my HR34 and Router. The TV is connected to HR34 via HDMI and is also an RVU client connected to the router.

A Vulkano Flow sits on top of the HR34 connected by Component. I can be in my den watching programs on my PC or iPad via the Vulkano App while my wife is watching another channel on the Samsung in the Living Room or I could be doing the same while on travel.

But, if my wife wants to watch 3D, she would have to change over to HDMI and use the Directv Remote for Play List and Guide and the Samsung Remote for most other features including AnyNet to control the Sound Bar and Blu-ray Player.

Hopefully, someday 3D and PIP will be available on the TV when used as an RVU client. I am not sure if 3D works on a C31. Also, I would like to see the same functions on the remote.


----------



## RAD

billcoff said:


> Not sure I understand Directv and Samsung logic with how RVU is intended to be used on RVU capable TVs.
> 
> My understanding after chatting with pretty knowledgeable CSRs is that the Samsung remote has most of the most used Directv functions (Guide, Play List, Menu) when the TV is an RVU (Deca/Ethernet)client (Controls Directtv thru the TV), but just basic functions (Channel Up/Down, no Guide or Playlist) when the TV is connected to the HR34 via HDMI.
> 
> This is because as a client, the thought is that the TV would be in another room away from the HR34, so needs the Directv features available on the remote, but if connected directly to the HR34, one would probably use the Directv Remote.
> 
> In RVU mode, 3D and PIP are not available.
> 
> Why would I buy a TV that has 3D, PIP, and RVU if I didn't want all of those features available?
> 
> My setup is I have the Samsung TV UN50ES6500 right next to my HR34 and Router. The TV is connected to HR34 via HDMI and is also an RVU client connected to the router.
> 
> A Vulkano Flow sits on top of the HR34 connected by Component. I can be in my den watching programs on my PC or iPad via the Vulkano App while my wife is watching another channel on the Samsung in the Living Room or I could be doing the same while on travel.
> 
> But, if my wife wants to watch 3D, she would have to change over to HDMI and use the Directv Remote for Play List and Guide and the Samsung Remote for most other features including AnyNet to control the Sound Bar and Blu-ray Player.
> 
> Hopefully, someday 3D and PIP will be available on the TV when used as an RVU client. I am not sure if 3D works on a C31. Also, I would like to see the same functions on the remote.


First the easy answer, 3D does work with a C31.

For PIP that has been published that it only works on the TV directly, even says that on the DIRECTV web site for the Genie.

Not sure what your issue is about the remote when using thr HR34 when connected to the TV via HDMI. When in that mode you need to use the DIRECTV remote for functions not the Samsung remote. You can program the remote to control the TV and two other devices such as your Blu-Ray player and an AVR.

When using the RVU client DIRECTV originally was to provide a RC71 remote that would have the DIRECTV functions on it but looks like that plan has changed and they just want you to use the Samsung remote. I've seen a cheat sheet which showed which DIRECTV functions matched up to what buttons on the remote but I can't find it now.


----------



## dhetzel

Hi there,

I have new UN32EH5300F, and it does show RVU from the HR34 in source, but when selected, after it says connecting to RVU, says "This location is not authorized."

I called Directv, but can't seem to find a rep who can figure out how to add it, so I was wondering if you know who you might have worked with. My connection is hardwired ethernet, and it's clear that the TV can see the HR34, but they want to send me a DECA etc etc.

Does the MAC address or something for the TV need to be used when the add the location as authorized to talk to the HR34?

Regards,

Dorn Hetzel
Hogansville, GA



billcoff said:


> My Samsung UN50ES6500 was delivered yesterday, so I thought I would give RVU a try. Turned on the TV with only ethernet connected to my router. Showed RVU was available. Added client on HR34 and entered PIN on TV. Called DTV to activate. Spent 1/2 hour on phone, because it was her first time doing this. She ordered a DECA, but I don't think I will need it, since it works perfect with just ethernet.
> 
> Samsung remote works well with all DTV functions available. What makes this nice for me is I have Vulkano hooked up to the HR34. Now I can change channels when I watching TV on the computer or iPad wihout upsetting my wife.
> 
> Also, I have all three HDMI inputs available on the TV for Blu-Ray player, Apple TV, etc.
> 
> Read a lot about RVU, but in my wildest dreams did I expect it to be this easy to set up or work this well.


----------



## dhetzel

What do you use for serial number if the client is an RVU TV connected over ethernet instead of a C31 over coax (I guess MAC is self evident, but I spent a couple of hours on the phone with directv today and among other things they couldn't figure out how to input mac or whatever for the samsung tv client)



lzhj9k said:


> I activated 3 C31 clients about two weeks ago
> 
> I started with the front line CSR's and was transfered to the HR-34 Group every time and they were able to activate them.
> 
> You will need to provide the Serial Number and the MAC Address which are on the end of the box or the bottom of the C31 Client. What throws them off is if you purchase thru a retailer, the order is not in their system and they have to manually enter the data.
> 
> This was a few weeks ago, so things may have changed from what they were back then.


----------



## RAD

Here's a cheat sheet that I found that maps DIRECTV remote keys against a Samsung 2011 model remote control for RVU functions.


----------



## billcoff

"dhetzel" said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have new UN32EH5300F, and it does show RVU from the HR34 in source, but when selected, after it says connecting to RVU, says "This location is not authorized."
> 
> I called Directv, but can't seem to find a rep who can figure out how to add it, so I was wondering if you know who you might have worked with. My connection is hardwired ethernet, and it's clear that the TV can see the HR34, but they want to send me a DECA etc etc.
> 
> Does the MAC address or something for the TV need to be used when the add the location as authorized to talk to the HR34?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dorn Hetzel
> Hogansville, GA


The CSR who activated my RVU read from a script. Action on my part was to add a client on the HR34, get a PIN and enter it on the RVU side. It all went pretty routine.

My connection is hard wired just like yours. You don't need a DECA. In fact, it won't work, because it wouldn't be powered. The CSR I spoke with today said I would need a broadband adapted, but if RVU is working over ethernet, nothing else is necessary.


----------



## RAD

billcoff said:


> My connection is hard wired just like yours. You don't need a DECA. In fact, it won't work, because it wouldn't be powered. The CSR I spoke with today said I would need a broadband adapted, but if RVU is working over ethernet, nothing else is necessary.


That seems to be hit or miss with most CSR's requiring a truck roll to install a DECA-BB for a Samsung client at $49, but sometimes you can get them to waive the $49 charge.


----------



## dhetzel

billcoff said:


> The CSR who activated my RVU read from a script. Action on my part was to add a client on the HR34, get a PIN and enter it on the RVU side. It all went pretty routine.
> 
> My connection is hard wired just like yours. You don't need a DECA. In fact, it won't work, because it wouldn't be powered. The CSR I spoke with today said I would need a broadband adapted, but if RVU is working over ethernet, nothing else is necessary.


In my situation, the RVU TV can pretty clearly communicate with the HR34. The HR34 shows up on the source list and can be selected, followed by a "connecting" message, and then "This location is not authorized." This happens whether or not the HR34 is sitting at the PIN display screen of add a location, and I never get prompted for a PIN on the Samsung RVU TV.

Spoke with a parade of folks at directv who were all convinced my problem was the lack of a DECA, etc. Do they need to "add" my Samsung (and perhaps it's MAC address?) somewhere before this will all work?

[My current setup is an HR34 and a C31 on one dish, connected by coax, and then an HR24 in an outbuilding, with a separate dish, connected to the HR34 by ethernet ONLY. The HR24 can play stuff from the HR34 fine, and the reverse, and as of a recent update, the C31 can see and play stuff from the HR24. My home LAN spans a number of switches in a number of buildings, and I really want to leave the Samsung TV on that LAN since it has access to a number of media servers there]


----------



## RAD

dhetzel said:


> In my situation, the RVU TV can pretty clearly communicate with the HR34. The HR34 shows up on the source list and can be selected, followed by a "connecting" message, and then "This location is not authorized." This happens whether or not the HR34 is sitting at the PIN display screen of add a location, and I never get prompted for a PIN on the Samsung RVU TV.
> 
> Spoke with a parade of folks at directv who were all convinced my problem was the lack of a DECA, etc. Do they need to "add" my Samsung (and perhaps it's MAC address?) somewhere before this will all work?
> 
> [My current setup is an HR34 and a C31 on one dish, connected by coax, and then an HR24 in an outbuilding, with a separate dish, connected to the HR34 by ethernet ONLY. The HR24 can play stuff from the HR34 fine, and the reverse, and as of a recent update, the C31 can see and play stuff from the HR24. My home LAN spans a number of switches in a number of buildings, and I really want to leave the Samsung TV on that LAN since it has access to a number of media servers there]


Please see the PM I send you about your problem.


----------



## dhetzel

RAD,

Yes, thank you, I got your message. Apparently I haven't posted enough to send you a PM back because I got an error message to that effect when I tried.

I would guess, if the problem is "recognition" of the particular device type by the HR34 (and therefore not a networking problem), that the DECA they insisted on sending me is not going to help...

Apparently, when I re-signed-up with DirecTV a few months ago, they added some sort of "premium support" to my account without mentioning it. So after some time on the phone with the regular support folks, they decided to send me to the "premium" folks who they claimed would know so much more about how to fix my problem. OMG, what a joke, the "premium" folks were way, way, way thicker than the regular support folks, and just completely useless! (Mental note to get on the phone with them today and get that cr*p removed from my account)

I posted one more general description of my problem in the hope that perhaps someone somewhere has found a workaround. Meanwhile I am trying to figure out a kludge of my own 

Regards,

-Dorn


----------



## RAD

Dhetzel, no installing a DECA won't solve the problem, but it will make the connection 'supported' since they don't support a direct Ethernet connection. At the moment the only work around is to get a C31 or some other STB to connect to the TV, sorry.


----------



## dhetzel

I don't want to pay for a C31 that will hopefully soon be redundant, so I am going to go with slaving it to another box using and HDMI splitter and extender and use the Android DirecTV Remote+ app for control. Not a perfect solution but will hopefully get me by until the HR34 can agree to be friends with the 5300


----------



## billcoff

RAD said:


> Here's a cheat sheet that I found that maps DIRECTV remote keys against a Samsung 2011 model remote control for RVU functions.


Thanks for posting the cheat sheet. Close to the way mine works, except for:
1. PRE-CH does not work
2. CH LIST or Return brings up Guide
3. D brings up Mini Guide

Again, the remote is a bit frustrating when i try to control the HR34 when connected via HDMI, because there are no buttons for List or Guide. I can get to List by going through Menu and D will bring up the Mini Guide.


----------



## RAD

billcoff said:


> Thanks for posting the cheat sheet. Close to the way mine works, except for:
> 1. PRE-CH does not work
> 2. CH LIST or Return brings up Guide
> 3. D brings up Mini Guide
> 
> Again, the remote is a bit frustrating when i try to control the HR34 when connected via HDMI, because there are no buttons for List or Guide. I can get to List by going through Menu and D will bring up the Mini Guide.


Guess I'm still confused a bit, what remote are you trying to use to control the HR34 when connected to the TV via HDMI, it should be the DIRECTV remote?


----------



## haddock

dhetzel said:


> In my situation, the RVU TV can pretty clearly communicate with the HR34. The HR34 shows up on the source list and can be selected, followed by a "connecting" message, and then "This location is not authorized." This happens whether or not the HR34 is sitting at the PIN display screen of add a location, and I never get prompted for a PIN on the Samsung RVU TV.


Log in to your D* account online and look at your equipment list. If you don't see an entry for 'Samsung RVU TV', then you are not set up correctly. You'll just have to get a rep that can help you, or keep pushing them to get it figured out. Getting my first one set up on Monday took almost an hour on the phone, the second one today took about 5 minutes (I spent longer on hold).

The sequence that worked for me...
1. Switch TV to RVU input which brought up an 'unauthorized' screen that details the procedure
2. Go to HR34 to 'Add Client', which brings up the PIN
3. Back to the TV which had automatically switched to the PIN entry, enter PIN
4. Select 'Add New Client' on the TV, which brings a different 'unauthorized' screen with instructions to call D*
5. Hit the 'Back' button and call D*, when they tell you the client is added to your account, reselect 'Add New Client' on the TV and all should be good

There are no numbers (serial, MAC address, etc) needed to get the TV client activated.


----------



## johnr9e

My experience is similar to dhetzel except I have also tried connecting a Samsung eh5300 directly via a cck and the result is the same - just the "location not authorized" message and _not_ the screens that haddock reported that also provided a procedure to activate. CSR would only try a truck roll. Out of curiosity, is the difference that dhetzel and I don't have a c31 client (i.e., 0 authorized RVU clients) while haddock already had a c31 (at least one RVU client) authorized?


----------



## billcoff

haddock said:


> Log in to your D* account online and look at your equipment list. If you don't see an entry for 'Samsung RVU TV', then you are not set up correctly. You'll just have to get a rep that can help you, or keep pushing them to get it figured out. Getting my first one set up on Monday took almost an hour on the phone, the second one today took about 5 minutes (I spent longer on hold).
> 
> The sequence that worked for me...
> 1. Switch TV to RVU input which brought up an 'unauthorized' screen that details the procedure
> 2. Go to HR34 to 'Add Client', which brings up the PIN
> 3. Back to the TV which had automatically switched to the PIN entry, enter PIN
> 4. Select 'Add New Client' on the TV, which brings a different 'unauthorized' screen with instructions to call D*
> 5. Hit the 'Back' button and call D*, when they tell you the client is added to your account, reselect 'Add New Client' on the TV and all should be good
> 
> There are no numbers (serial, MAC address, etc) needed to get the TV client activated.


Exactly the way I set mine up.


----------



## billcoff

RAD said:


> Guess I'm still confused a bit, what remote are you trying to use to control the HR34 when connected to the TV via HDMI, it should be the DIRECTV remote?


Sorry for the confusion. My desire is use one remote - Samsung - to control my Samsung TV, Samsung Sound Bar, Samsung Blu-ray player. Also, I will be connecting to Directv 90% of the time as an RVU source, also using the Samsung remote with the features as shown in the cheat sheet you posted.

But, I am selfish. For that 10% of the time I will be controlling the HR34 via HDMI, I still want to use the Samsung remote. Samsung does provide basic settings in this mode.


----------



## haddock

billcoff said:


> Sorry for the confusion. My desire is use one remote - Samsung - to control my Samsung TV, Samsung Sound Bar, Samsung Blu-ray player. Also, I will be connecting to Directv 90% of the time as an RVU source, also using the Samsung remote with the features as shown in the cheat sheet you posted.
> 
> But, I am selfish. For that 10% of the time I will be controlling the HR34 via HDMI, I still want to use the Samsung remote. Samsung does provide basic settings in this mode.


Aside from wanting to use the Samsung remote instead of the one from D*, what's the reason for using the TV as an RVU client instead of using it 100% of the time via the HDMI connection?

Seems you are paying extra ($6 client fee) to have the same TV connected to the HR34 twice, but I can't really see any advantage in this but am sure I'm missing something. As others have noted, if you used the HDMI connection and the D* remote all the time you _should_ be able to control all the devices you mention from that one remote.


----------



## billcoff

haddock said:


> Aside from wanting to use the Samsung remote instead of the one from D*, what's the reason for using the TV as an RVU client instead of using it 100% of the time via the HDMI connection?
> 
> Seems you are paying extra ($6 client fee) to have the same TV connected to the HR34 twice, but I can't really see any advantage in this but am sure I'm missing something. As others have noted, if you used the HDMI connection and the D* remote all the time you _should_ be able to control all the devices you mention from that one remote.


I have a Vulkano Flow connected to the HR34 via component. If I am at a computer or iPad in another room or on travel, I can watch programs on the HR34 while my wife watches TV on the Samsung via RVU. My youngest son can also watch programs while away at college. Before getting Genie and Whole Home, I had a HR20 and HR23 sitting on top of each other in the living room set up this way with another receiver in a bedroom. In that setup I had a Harmony One, which I never really cared for. For me, the Samsung remote with its Anynet feature is almost ideal. Finally, the HR34 is in a cabinet, so I can control it without using a blaster. I also got rid of Roku and an HDMI switch. I would rather include Directv on my Samsung Remote than trying to control all the Samsung features on a Directv remote.


----------



## haddock

billcoff said:


> I have a Vulkano Flow connected to the HR34 via component. If I am at a computer or iPad in another room or on travel, I can watch programs on the HR34 while my wife watches TV on the Samsung via RVU. My youngest son can also watch programs while away at college. Before getting Genie and Whole Home, I had a HR20 and HR23 sitting on top of each other in the living room set up this way with another receiver in a bedroom. In that setup I had a Harmony One, which I never really cared for. For me, the Samsung remote with its Anynet feature is almost ideal. Finally, the HR34 is in a cabinet, so I can control it without using a blaster. I also got rid of Roku and an HDMI switch. I would rather include Directv on my Samsung Remote than trying to control all the Samsung features on a Directv remote.


Got it. So the Vulkano is really the main 'display' for the HR34, and the Samsung is just a RVU client as you'd expect. The fact that you have the HDMI cable in place is somewhat incidental.

Not sure how you can get what you want given how limited the Samsung remote actually is. I'm not thrilled with it either, but can live with them since my RVU TVs are in bedrooms so not getting constant use like the C31s with D* remotes. Unless Samsung puts out a better remote or you again go the Harmony (or similar route) I think you're stuck. Even though the D* remote could control your devices, it doesn't fit your scenario.


----------



## haddock

johnr9e said:


> My experience is similar to dhetzel except I have also tried connecting a Samsung eh5300 directly via a cck and the result is the same - just the "location not authorized" message and _not_ the screens that haddock reported that also provided a procedure to activate. CSR would only try a truck roll. Out of curiosity, is the difference that dhetzel and I don't have a c31 client (i.e., 0 authorized RVU clients) while haddock already had a c31 (at least one RVU client) authorized?


I'm not sure the existing client matters too much, since others on here have just the HR34 and Samsung RVU clients with no C31s.

Getting my C31s activated was actually more painful than getting the first TV activated, and that first TV took a good hour on the phone to get sorted out even though I already had the C31s active. Not sure why the call for the 2nd TV went so smoothly/quickly but was glad for it.

From experience as well, I don't see how a truck roll will help anything as the tech will be pretty limited in what he could do. At most, he'd validate the connections then be on the same phone waiting for D* to activate the client on your account.

My TVs are es6500s, so perhaps it could be something on the eh?

If it were me, I'd call D* and persist until they activated the TV client on my account. Once done, if I still couldn't actually connect the TV to the HR35 I'd call Samsung.


----------



## RAD

I have heard from a good source at DIRECTV that the EH5300 series of Samsung Smart TV's currently are not supported for RVU. The message that is displayed about the location not being authorized is due to the model number of the TV not being in a list that is kept in the HR34 of valid TV RVU clients, if it's not in the list you'll get the message. Doesn't matter how you are connected, DECA or ethernet, or if you have an available RVU client license on your account. Nothing that you do on your end or the CSR's end can get it working at this time. If you check http://www.rvualliance.org/products you'll see the EH5300 series hasn't even been certified yet by the RVU Alliance. Hopefully it won't take that long to be corrected but based on the past speed of Samsung concerning RVU if you need it now on a EH5300 series TV I think I'd be looking for an alternative means to get DIRECTV on that set, IMHO.


----------



## harsh

You may have also noticed that the HR34/Genie doesn't appear on the list either.

It is puzzling that they've certified several clients but they have yet to certify a server.


----------



## billcoff

I haven't been all that satisfied with the way my Samsung UN50ES6500 has been working as an RVU client connected by ethernet to my router. Although live tv works fine, I seem to get quite a few skips on recorded programs. Also, FF and 30 second skip has been buggy. Also, buggy when trying to control from my iPad.

This morning I connected the ethernet port on the TV directly to the ethernet port on the HR34. The difference was like night and day. Recordings no longer have any skips. FF and 30 second skip works fine. Controlling from my iPad is as fast and responsive as controlling directly from a remote.

So far, I haven't seen where I have created any new problems with thee rest of the system.


----------



## harsh

billcoff said:


> This morning I connected the ethernet port on the TV directly to the ethernet port on the HR34. The difference was like night and day. Recordings no longer have any skips. FF and 30 second skip works fine. Controlling from my iPad is as fast and responsive as controlling directly from a remote.
> 
> So far, I haven't seen where I have created any new problems with thee rest of the system.


If everything works fine without the router, it seems obvious that the router is the problem. Consider connecting everything to a standalone Ethernet switch (hubs are eeeevillllle) to take the router out of the path when it doesn't need to be involved.


----------



## Laxguy

Good move. I'd guess that 97.43% of clients are connected via DECA, which also removes the router from the equation. 

What is the rest of your setup?


----------



## billcoff

Laxguy said:


> Good move. I'd guess that 97.43% of clients are connected via DECA, which also removes the router from the equation.
> 
> What is the rest of your setup?


Router is still part of the equation, since the Broadband adapter is connected to it. Otherwise, I have a pretty basic setup:

4 Way SWM Splitter (Master Bedroom Closet)
Mod# MSPLIT4R1-02

*Input:*
Slimline - 3S Satellite Dish

*Output 1 to: *
Power Inserter
Mod# PI21R1-03

*Output 2 to:*
HR23-700 (Bedroom) via DECA DCA 2SR0-01

*Output 3 to:*
DECA Broadband Adapter (Living Room) connected to ASUS RT-N66U Router
Mod# DECA BB1MR0-01

*Output 4 to:*
HR34-700 (Living Room)

HR34 connected to Samsung UN50ES6500 RVU client via ethernet
HR34 connected to Vulkano Flow via Component

Samsung Soundbar HW-450 connected to Samsung UN50ES6500 via HDMI-1 (AnyNet)
Samsung DVD Player BD-5900 connected to Soundbad via HDMI (AnyNet)


----------



## harsh

If you've got three devices (TV, HR34, Vulkano) in very close proximity, it seems like you've due for a small switch. This should allow a relatively direct connection between the TV and the HR34 while not cutting the TV out of Internet access. How is the Vulkano connected to your LAN?


----------



## harsh

Laxguy said:


> Good move. I'd guess that 97.43% of clients are connected via DECA, which also removes the router from the equation.


If only the RVU clients other than the C31 supported DECA...


----------



## dennisj00

If they have an ethernet port, they support DECA!


----------



## billcoff

harsh said:


> If you've got three devices (TV, HR34, Vulkano) in very close proximity, it seems like you've due for a small switch. This should allow a relatively direct connection between the TV and the HR34 while not cutting the TV out of Internet access. How is the Vulkano connected to your LAN?


The TV is connected directly to the HR 34 by ethernet cable and has internet access. The Vulkano is connected to the router by ethernet cable.

The only time I use an HDMI cable between the TV and the HR34 is when I want to watch 3D or make some setup changes. Samsung RVU doesn't support 3D, PIP, or certain setup features related to the remote control, network, or Multi Room.

For me, maybe not others, this setup works because I have eliminated the need for Harmony One Remote, Infrared Blaster, ROKU, HDMI Switch, etc. There is a great iPhone/iPad remote app for the TV called myTifi. Also, the Directv TV iPad app controls the TV when it is used as an RVU client.

I also have a PC connected to the TV via HDMI, but don't use it much.


----------



## inkahauts

"billcoff" said:


> The TV is connected directly to the HR 34 by ethernet cable and has internet access. The Vulkano is connected to the router by ethernet cable.
> 
> The only time I use an HDMI cable between the TV and the HR34 is when I want to watch 3D or make some setup changes. Samsung RVU doesn't support 3D, PIP, or certain setup features related to the remote control, network, or Multi Room.
> 
> For me, maybe not others, this setup works because I have eliminated the need for Harmony One Remote, Infrared Blaster, ROKU, HDMI Switch, etc. There is a great iPhone/iPad remote app for the TV called myTifi. Also, the Directv TV iPad app controls the TV when it is used as an RVU client.
> 
> I also have a PC connected to the TV via HDMI, but don't use it much.


Do you have the HR34 connected to something else too? I don't get why your not hook the HR34 up directly via hdmi all the time rather than using the Samsung as a RVU client. What am I missing?


----------



## harsh

dennisj00 said:


> If they have an ethernet port, they support DECA!


The TVs do not support DECA. They can be adapted to DECA but that is not the same thing.


----------



## harsh

billcoff said:


> The Vulkano is connected to the router by ethernet cable.


If you've got an Ethernet cable right there, my switch recommendation is worth trying as it will keep your TV off of the DECA cloud for all of its many functions other than RVU.


----------



## inkahauts

"harsh" said:


> The TVs do not support DECA. They can be adapted to DECA but that is not the same thing.


Can you point to any TV that has a coax connection for any flavor of moca?


----------



## billcoff

inkahauts said:


> Do you have the HR34 connected to something else too? I don't get why your not hook the HR34 up directly via hdmi all the time rather than using the Samsung as a RVU client. What am I missing?


I have three connections to the HR34:
1. Ethernet port is connected to the ethernet port on the TV
2. HDMI is connected to HDMI-1 on the TV
3. Component is connected to a Vulkano Flow

If I have RVU selected on the TV (ethernet port), I can watch a Directv live or recorded program in the living room while someone else can watch a different program on the Mac in my den and/or an iPad/iPhone or on a PC in another town via the Vulkano app.

If nobody is watching anything via the Vulkano, then I can watch TV via HDMI, but then I need to use the Directv Remote. In RVU mode, the Samsung remote does a good job of controlling the HR34.


----------



## harsh

inkahauts said:


> Can you point to any TV that has a coax connection for any flavor of moca?


I cannot because such a TV isn't on the market yet. That is my point. Outboard media converters are not the way to curry favor from installers nor the public at large.

Samsung went out on a limb and included RVU client functionality yet there still doesn't appear to be an approved RVU server.


----------



## inkahauts

"harsh" said:


> I cannot because such a TV isn't on the market yet. That is my point. Outboard media converters are not the way to curry favor from installers nor the public at large.
> 
> Samsung went out on a limb and included RVU client functionality yet there still doesn't appear to be an approved RVU server.


I don't think we will ever see a mode coax connector n tvs, and frankly, don't think we should. To many people would not understand it and think its for an antenna. Ethernet port with a small adapter in some case is a fine solution. Was kind of my point. No one really cares about a small box behind their tv they don't have to see.


----------



## harsh

inkahauts said:


> Ethernet port with a small adapter in some case is a fine solution. Was kind of my point. No one really cares about a small box behind their tv they don't have to see.


How about doing it with no adapter? If they include both Ethernet and Wi-fi but not MoCA, that is a strong statement.

We've seen solutions that used HomePlug and MoCA and all the while Ethernet remains the one constant.


----------



## c141heaven

johnr9e said:


> Samsung support won't provide any information on software updates but they provided the following information via their support chat today on 2012 TVs that (can?) support RVU:
> 
> "The 2012 models that support the RVU are UN**EH5300 and the series from UN**ES6100 to UN**ES8000."
> 
> This list is different from what the one in the old thread.


I just bought a UN46ES6150F .... are you saying that at some (as yet undefined) point in the future Samsung plans to update the firmware to allow it to perform the RVU functionality?


----------



## powerhouse1960

powerhouse1960 said:


> New install on the 21 no grey screen problems yet in fact works better than expected can do mrv from a hr24 so that software problem must have been fixed too
> The only thing I have found is when trying to view a recording from the 24 on the c31 made from the am21 ota channel it a black screen the program runs if you go to the 35 or the 24 its been advance if any has in ideas would appreciate hearing them.





RAD said:


> That's a problem that's been around for awhile. If you need to view an OTA recording on the C31 then you need to record it on the HR34 and not the HR24.


Just a note that the latest software fix this I now can access ota from the client
great job DTV


----------



## RAD

So it looks like some folks are seeing a C31 software upgrade to level 0x070E.


----------



## unixguru

0x70e and a hang... RBR on C31 required.

Sorry for bad phone picture.


----------



## RAD

RAD said:


> I have heard from a good source at DIRECTV that the EH5300 series of Samsung Smart TV's currently are not supported for RVU. The message that is displayed about the location not being authorized is due to the model number of the TV not being in a list that is kept in the HR34 of valid TV RVU clients, if it's not in the list you'll get the message. Doesn't matter how you are connected, DECA or ethernet, or if you have an available RVU client license on your account. Nothing that you do on your end or the CSR's end can get it working at this time. If you check http://www.rvualliance.org/products you'll see the EH5300 series hasn't even been certified yet by the RVU Alliance. Hopefully it won't take that long to be corrected but based on the past speed of Samsung concerning RVU if you need it now on a EH5300 series TV I think I'd be looking for an alternative means to get DIRECTV on that set, IMHO.


Just to update this post. The person I was in contact with at DIRECTV confirms that the EH5300 series will NOT be supporting RVU, even though it's a Smart TV. I also got a response from Samsung that also now says


> There are some models now and some in the future that do have this feature that is similar to the Direct TV DVR. We are sorry, but your TV does not have this function.


Guess I'm taking my UN40EH5300 back.


----------



## mdpeterman

Can someone confirm from their experience if I buy a UN55ES7100 it will work as an RVU client with my HR34?


----------



## RAD

mdpeterman said:


> Can someone confirm from their experience if I buy a UN55ES7100 it will work as an RVU client with my HR34?


Don't have that model but it is listed at http://www.rvualliance.org/products as being certified back in September. I have a ES6100 series and it does work with RVU to the HR34 if that helps.


----------



## jacksonm30354

I am having issues with my C31's and 30 sec slip. Most of the time it behaves normally. I hit 5 times in a row to skip a block of commercials. However, occasionally it's acting like the skip ahead (sorry for not recalling the proper terminology), where it jumps to the 15 tick. And since I hit it 5 times, it usually is jumping to the end of the show.

I currently have 0x70e on my C31's.


----------



## unixguru

unixguru said:


> 0x70e and a hang... RBR on C31 required.


I'm still seeing these hangs about once a week.

Last one hung the HR34 as well.


----------



## mdpeterman

I just setup my first Samsung RVU TV last night. All is working great, no delays in fast forward or anything else but I do have one issue I would like to see if someone has addressed. Is there a discrete IR code to switch the Samsung TV to RVU? The TV is controlled by an automation system, and the system uses discrete IR codes to change input based on source. I have codes for HDMI 1-4, component, composite, but I have found nothing for RVU. Of course the problem is there isn't a set number of "source" presses to get to RVU since the TV may be on any number of inputs. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## RAD

These are all problems with the RVU client on a Samsung UN40ES6100 running 01025 software.

· Paired with an HR34-700, running 0x0677 software, and selected a recording from a HR24-500 to play on the UN40ES6100. Program started to play but it looked like the frame rate was off or frames were being dropped, it had a bad stutter to the video. I exited the playback and when I went back to live TV, CNBC, the problem continued there, very noticeable in the stock ticker. Sent report 20130128-2DBC

· Paired with HR34-700, running 0x0678 software, and is connected via DECA-BB to the network. Sent report 20130130-35DC which is for the following items:

o Turned on TV and got the "This location is not authorized" message, it eventually went away though. Hadn't seen this for awhile, but this was the first time I had the client on since a reboot of the H34.

o Started playback of a recording from the HR34 and shortly after it started there was a pause for a couple seconds.

o 30SKIP (did the keyword search for it, don't like slip) is very slow to complete compared to a C31/C41

o After exiting the recording playback the live TV channel now has audio drops. Sent the report at this point.

o I made a short video of these occurances and put it on YouTube, viewable only via the link, 



 , so you can see what I'm seeing if that helps.

· Was watching live TV and I wanted to go back to the beginning of the program. First hit << to get to REW 1 and then the skip back button to get to the first tick mark, once there hit it again to get to the beginning of the program. At that point video/audio stopped, tried hitting play but still paused/frozen, generated report 20130130-2B01, this was paired to HR34-700 running 0x0678 software.


----------



## RAD

FYI, happened to try a software upgrade on my UN40ES6100 and it found level 001027 and installed it. Only played with the RVU a bit but a couple issues I've noted in the past like frame rate issues or pausing video/dropped audio, haven't happened so far.


----------



## raj2001

I tried the RVU in my ES6100 and switched back to using the C31. 

First of all the audio/video was going out of sync often.
Secondly I did this on my own, so I didn't get the RC70 remote.

I think for the next wall mounted TV in my home office that I'm going to buy a RVU TV and go that route. But I'll set up an install so I can get the RC70x remote. Any way other than DirecTV to get that remote? Or can I just call them and say I want to swap one of the C31s for RVU and then get a RC70 remote that way?

The lack of the discrete code for the source is also a problem.


----------



## RAD

raj2001 said:


> I tried the RVU in my ES6100 and switched back to using the C31.
> 
> First of all the audio/video was going out of sync often.
> Secondly I did this on my own, so I didn't get the RC70 remote.
> 
> I think for the next wall mounted TV in my home office that I'm going to buy a RVU TV and go that route. But I'll set up an install so I can get the RC70x remote. Any way other than DirecTV to get that remote? Or can I just call them and say I want to swap one of the C31s for RVU and then get a RC70 remote that way?
> 
> The lack of the discrete code for the source is also a problem.


Have you tried the latest software on the TV? Mine updated to 001027 last week and it helped with a number or problems.


----------



## Turbota

Has anyone hooked up PN51E550D1F to rvu client or are these Samsung plasmas not compatible. I get the location not authorized. Tried to get dcs to add to my account but they are confused on how to add rvu client to my account. Before I call back and waist another hour with dcs thought I would check to see if this Samsung model is compatible.

Thx Patrick


----------



## HDTVFreak07

I'm shopping for a new Samsung HDTV Smart TV between 42" and 46" for my summer residence I'll be opening soon. I'm searching for one that'll work on a DirecTV receiver. Is there one where you won't need a receiver but can connect to a DirecTV system? Please list model numbers so I can write them down and shop for one. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Justin23

HDTVFreak07;3186001 said:


> I'm shopping for a new Samsung HDTV Smart TV between 42" and 46" for my summer residence I'll be opening soon. I'm searching for one that'll work on a DirecTV receiver. Is there one where you won't need a receiver but can connect to a DirecTV system? Please list model numbers so I can write them down and shop for one. Thanks in advanced.


www.DIRECTV.com/RVU


----------



## RAD

HDTVFreak07;3186001 said:


> I'm shopping for a new Samsung HDTV Smart TV between 42" and 46" for my summer residence I'll be opening soon. I'm searching for one that'll work on a DirecTV receiver. Is there one where you won't need a receiver but can connect to a DirecTV system? Please list model numbers so I can write them down and shop for one. Thanks in advanced.


Or http://www.rvualliance.com/products


----------



## harsh

Turbota said:


> Has anyone hooked up PN51E550D1F to rvu client or are these Samsung plasmas not compatible.


This page suggests that it is RVU capable out of the box:

http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber...0&modelname=&modelcode=&session_id=&from_osc=

Why they have two different pages that talk about RVU capable TVs is a head scratcher.

It boggles the mind that the RVU Alliance still hasn't certified a server.


----------



## RAD

Noticed that release 001029 is now available for my UN40ES6100. Just started playing with it but trick play seems a bit better with this release but also still see occasional stuttering and audio drops.


----------



## mdpeterman

I'm trying to activate a second Samsung RVU TV. My first one when I selected RVU from the list it came up with a screen asking for a PIN (when the add a client screen was on the Genie). On this second TV (which is on the new firmware 001029) and it just says This location is not authorized in DirecTV print. I haven't been able to get it to display the PIN screen. I even called DirecTV and had them activate a second RVU client, made sure it was on the account and still doesn't connect. If I leave it on the screen it brings up the DirecTV screen saver, just never a PIN entry screen. Any ideas? 
I saw one other person have the issue on the forum of the last post on the Q1 2012 Samsung TV topic, but no resolution. Thanks!


----------



## RAD

mdpeterman;3193025 said:


> I'm trying to activate a second Samsung RVU TV. My first one when I selected RVU from the list it came up with a screen asking for a PIN (when the add a client screen was on the Genie). On this second TV (which is on the new firmware 001029) and it just says This location is not authorized in DirecTV print. I haven't been able to get it to display the PIN screen. I even called DirecTV and had them activate a second RVU client, made sure it was on the account and still doesn't connect. If I leave it on the screen it brings up the DirecTV screen saver, just never a PIN entry screen. Any ideas?
> I saw one other person have the issue on the forum of the last post on the Q1 2012 Samsung TV topic, but no resolution. Thanks!


What model TV is this?


----------



## mdpeterman

UN40ES6100


----------



## RAD

mdpeterman said:


> UN40ES6100


I've got the same exact model and I see that pop up every now and then it goes away in a few seconds. The ES6100's are a supported model so I'd get tech support involved to have them escalate.

It's not because you don't have a RVU client available on the account but the Genie thinks that the model number isn't a supported set.


----------



## mdpeterman

I have also seen that my other TV (UN55ES7100) on occasion but like you said it goes away after just a few seconds if that. That TV just shows it the whole time.


----------



## Rockl

I connected my UN40ES6100f to the HR34 via wifi using this Netear $30 wifi bridge: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007CO5DZ4/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 . Works great. No need for a coax/deca cable to the TV, it does great over standard 2GHz 802.11n wifi. Now, why in the heck Samsung doesn't allow you to connect to the HR34 using the TV's built-in internal wifi, I'll never know.


----------



## TimothyP

Hi mdpeterman,

I've been looking for discreet IR codes for a long time, and the Samsung tech support are clueless. You'd mentioned that you set up discreet codes for your TV, so I figured that I'd ask if you'd be willing to share them or where you found them. I would be so grateful! 

Thank you.


----------



## texasbrit

TimothyP said:


> Hi mdpeterman,
> 
> I've been looking for discreet IR codes for a long time, and the Samsung tech support are clueless. You'd mentioned that you set up discreet codes for your TV, so I figured that I'd ask if you'd be willing to share them or where you found them. I would be so grateful!
> 
> Thank you.


What remote do you have? The codes are available on most of the web forums, for example at remotecentral.com


----------



## TimothyP

I have the Samsung AA59-00652A Remote Control

I'm trying to find the codes that this remote sends as well as discrete codes.


----------



## mammut

Has anyone seen a 32" RVU capable TV? I have been looking but have been unable to find one that is RVU capable.


----------



## texasbrit

TimothyP said:


> I have the Samsung AA59-00652A Remote Control
> 
> I'm trying to find the codes that this remote sends as well as discrete codes.


Yes but what programmable remote are you trying to program with the discrete codes? harmony? Pronto?


----------



## Beerstalker

mammut said:


> Has anyone seen a 32" RVU capable TV? I have been looking but have been unable to find one that is RVU capable.


It looks like last year's UN32ES6500, and this year's UN32F6300 and UN32F5500 should all be compatible.

http://www.rvualliance.org/products

http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber/popup/iframe/pop_troubleshooting_fr.jsp?idx=411419&modelname=&modelcode=&session_id=&from_osc=&__ncforminfo=QYrK60_8vb9y4ohW_0HsIT1P-6_Mgo2xwDpdsK0skOHpAI0cP1IlJwk1ciouPEFWa25ccXOw3FPcEM0QgsbGMDl0wlqcZFoShyJHLdynmV8%3D

http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber/popup/iframe/pop_troubleshooting_fr.jsp?idx=411420&modelname=&modelcode=&session_id=&from_osc=&__ncforminfo=4ofJ7nWyWewiorGTqC-hnOJo2p8QbYYD9s0pMh3sYEXtvUz6k_puFwEGltN721na6rjC-Q5b6RECEhtF07dW7kEHeL5bqlfsmifQxXd1_-8%3D

http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber/popup/iframe/pop_troubleshooting_fr.jsp?idx=426579&modelname=&modelcode=&session_id=&from_osc=&__ncforminfo=WtSCl_J9QutiknnkhI5Ga8HDqWm43yLgiR8DSPQ4ieo2DXLrEEB7gfPfcsiKwxtLSKFz2TZ9MlR4c9PQgsuvnYnrCW1DCVRjHgHjy_yua_c%3D


----------



## RAD

My Samsung UN40ES6100 found software update 001031 available so I downloaded it. Testing so far doesn't show any DVR function performance improvements, using the SKIP FWD/REW is horrible using either SKIP or SLIP. Hit FF and it take a couple seconds before doing anything and this is paired with a HR44. Plus they still haven't added a Screen Fit picture size option so the set has overscan when using it as a RVU client. Looks like I'm still going to be keeping my DIRECTV client hardware around.


----------



## harsh

How does overscan apply in the context of high definition video?


----------



## Laxguy

harsh said:


> How does overscan apply in the context of high definition video?


Really? It's an undesirable effect of certain software/hardware combos. Doesn't mean the rest of the picture is or is not HD.


----------



## harsh

Why would running at something other than 1:1 be desirable?

I can't imagine that the scaling hardware is set up to be widely adjustable in terms of taking a source and lopping off a fraction of a percent.


----------



## patmurphey

Doesn't matter what you think. Many 1080p TVs come with a default overscan to avoid the occasional artifacts showing on the edge of the screen. You then have to reset the TV to the 1:1 setting. I've noticed that Broadcasters are showing fewer and fewer artifacts in recent months. It's been a while since I have seen any.


----------



## harsh

patmurphey said:


> It's been a while since I have seen any.


Is that because programmers are using more overscan or delivering fewer artifacts?

I'm still not convinced that overscan should necessarily be a good thing; especially with a decided dominance of fixed matrix displays.


----------



## patmurphey

harsh said:


> Is that because programmers are using more overscan or delivering fewer artifacts?
> 
> I'm still not convinced that overscan should necessarily be a good thing; especially with a decided dominance of fixed matrix displays.


You missed my point - an explanation of fact. I don't use overscan and have observed a disappearance of artifacts. TVs that are shipped with default overscan can be set to 1:1. I had nothing to do with, nor do I agree with the manufacturer's decisions. TV programmers do not set overscan on TVs. The artifacts that I referred to are a remnant of using the overscan area to send sound and other information signals outside of the "old fashioned" viewing area, dating from analog TV days.


----------



## mdpeterman

Has anyone been having the issue where you fast forward and it pops up the screen asking if I want to keep or delete the recording? It does that every 2 to 3 times I fast forward. The only way to get rid of it (and get to playing back) is to exit out and select the recoding from the playlist again. My TV is running the latest software release but it seems to have only made the RVU experience worse ( which is hard to do).


----------



## RAD

mdpeterman said:


> Has anyone been having the issue where you fast forward and it pops up the screen asking if I want to keep or delete the recording? It does that every 2 to 3 times I fast forward. The only way to get rid of it (and get to playing back) is to exit out and select the recoding from the playlist again. My TV is running the latest software release but it seems to have only made the RVU experience worse ( which is hard to do).


Since I don't use the TV's RVU client much can't really answer that, but that bug has been noted by folks running the DIRECTV mini client (C31/C41) and hopefully will be fixed by a future software release to the Genie.


----------



## mdpeterman

RAD said:


> Since I don't use the TV's RVU client much can't really answer that, but that bug has been noted by folks running the DIRECTV mini client (C31/C41) and hopefully will be fixed by a future software release to the Genie.


You would think they would have addressed this by now if they have known about it. Its certainly not a good impression to give customers. Seems like with Genie and whole-home DirecTV over-complicated things and can't get everything to just work. Fix one thing something else breaks.


----------



## Hey_Hey

Has anyone tried the RVU functionality with a Samsung UN32F5500?

Samsung says on their website that the F5500 series is RVU capable. But RVU alliance and DirecTV website don't list the F5500. 

RVU Alliance and DirecTV instead list a F5100 series, that I can't find at www.samsung.com/us. 

I e-mailed DirecTV support about this and they said the F5500 was NOT qualified and that I can find a F5100 by Googling it. So I Googled "Samsung F5100 LED" and found that the F5100 has been released in the Southwest Asia market (India) only. I didn't know DirecTV provided service in India. 

Interested in using RVU on a new bedroom TV, but don't want to pay extra for the F6300 that everyone agrees is RVU capable.


----------



## MrRoarke

I just hooked up a UN32F5500 last night and it works just fine. Ethernet direct into the back of the TV off of my router. Haven't had a chance to try out any recorded shows, just live TV.


----------



## RAD

MrRoarke said:


> I just hooked up a UN32F5500 last night and it works just fine. Ethernet direct into the back of the TV off of my router. Haven't had a chance to try out any recorded shows, just live TV.


Will be interesting to hear using the DVR controls, like SKIP/SLIP, perform on this years models since last years IMHO stinks.


----------



## Poleposition

I have RVU running in kitchen on a new Samsung UN40F6400AF. Works great. No issues other that the fact that I have no access to the playlist and rew/ffwd and other options with this new smart remote. Basically no dvr functionality. Just live tv and full directive guide. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RAD

Poleposition said:


> I have RVU running in kitchen on a new Samsung UN40F6400AF. Works great. No issues other that the fact that I have no access to the playlist and rew/ffwd and other options with this new smart remote. Basically no dvr functionality. Just live tv and full directive guide. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Order the RC71 remote control, program it with code 54000 and you'll have all the DIRECTV functions available.


----------



## Poleposition

Thx RAD. So no use of the Samsung remote huh? Looks cool but seems very non-user friendly. Also have the bluetooth keyboard so i guess I'd have the best of both worlds.

Thx man


----------



## RAD

Poleposition said:


> Thx RAD. So no use of the Samsung remote huh? Looks cool but seems very non-user friendly. Also have the bluetooth keyboard so i guess I'd have the best of both worlds.
> 
> Thx man


Not familiar with that remote, but the one I have for my 2012 model doesn't have all the keys that map to DIRECTV functions, like skip fwd/REW. There is a PDF that I attached somewhere out here that showed some of the keys and what they map to on that remote.


----------



## Laxguy

An iPad is a pretty nifty interface as well....


----------



## RAD

Poleposition said:


> Thx RAD. So no use of the Samsung remote huh? Looks cool but seems very non-user friendly. Also have the bluetooth keyboard so i guess I'd have the best of both worlds.
> 
> Thx man





RAD said:


> Not familiar with that remote, but the one I have for my 2012 model doesn't have all the keys that map to DIRECTV functions, like skip fwd/REW. There is a PDF that I attached somewhere out here that showed some of the keys and what they map to on that remote.


Here's a link to a cheat sheet that I had come across, don't know how much it will help with your remote, http://forums.solidsignal.com/docs/HR34%20to%20RVU%20remote.pdf


----------



## slapshot54

I was having trouble connecting to my NAS thru the smart tv feature. It would connect fine, start playing the video then fail 5 minutes in. Error message was that the NAS disconnected. This was with the stock install using BB deca to the HR 34 and TV. Yesterday I switched out the BB deca to the TV and ran Ethernet to it from the router. Still have BB deca to the receiver. Works much better now. RVU is faster too i think, and I don't get a pause 10-15 seconds in to the show when I change channels. I don't think that MOCA is fast/stable enough.


----------



## darman

I have an UN32EH5300 and when I select the RVU option, I only get the "location not authorized" prompt. Never get a chance to enter the PIN. Do I need to do anything special to access the PIN entering stage?

Current setup:
HR44
C41x2
TV hardwired (gigabit)

I saw some discussion of this "location not authorized" prompt in this thread, but I did not see a solution.

Thanks


----------



## RAD

darman said:


> I have an UN32EH5300 and when I select the RVU option, I only get the "location not authorized" prompt. Never get a chance to enter the PIN. Do I need to do anything special to access the PIN entering stage?
> 
> Current setup:
> HR44
> C41x2
> TV hardwired (gigabit)
> 
> I saw some discussion of this "location not authorized" prompt in this thread, but I did not see a solution.
> 
> Thanks


That means that the model TV isn't supported by DIRECTV as a RVU client. I also don't see it listed at http://www.rvualliance.com/products as being certified. I ran into that also with a different model "SmartTV" which isn't that smart when it comes to RVU. So it's either get a new model TV that supports RVU or I recommend just getting another C41 client from DIRECTV for that set, sorry.


----------



## darman

RAD said:


> That means that the model TV isn't supported by DIRECTV as a RVU client. I also don't see it listed at http://www.rvualliance.com/products as being certified. I ran into that also with a different model "SmartTV" which isn't that smart when it comes to RVU. So it's either get a new model TV that supports RVU or I recommend just getting another C41 client from DIRECTV for that set, sorry.


Thanks.

I have a C41 for it, so this was really just my curiosity since I saw it there. Can't leave well enough alone, I guess.


----------



## harsh

RAD said:


> That means that the model TV isn't supported by DIRECTV as a RVU client.


Somebody needs to tell Samsung:

http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN32EH5300FXZA-specs

(seventh item listed under the Features heading)


----------



## RAD

And DIRECTV and Samsung said all their 2012 model Smart TV's would be able to use RVU and that turned out to also be incorrect.


----------



## Laxguy

Sure they all can..... just need a C31 or 41!


----------



## Stevies3

I have a friend who has a Samsung ES6500 hooked up via RVU and he has freezing with audio dropouts. It's also very slow when changing channels. Latest firmware is installed 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Beerstalker

Finally had my parent's install done 8/24/2013. Installer showed up with HR44 and three C41s. Install went well and sent him on the way. Then I called in and added two additional RVU clients (Samsung UN32F5500 TVs). I bought DECA adapters off Amazon and installed them myself rather than paying DirecTV $50 each for them. The CSR on the phone had a bit of trouble because he had never done an RVU client activation for a customer only for install techs. Eventually after putting me on hold a few times we were able to get it all figured out and up and running. So my parent's now have the HR44 in the living room and C41s in the kitchen, salon, and family room, and RVU TVs in two of the bedrooms (five clients total).

Everything works great, and I was able to verify my assumption that if you try to turn on a fourth or fifth RVU client while three are already being used you will get a error screen telling you that you have to turn off one of the other clients (it even lists the names of the clients active I believe). I had taken a picture of the screen to post here, but accidentally deleted it. The RVU TVs seemed to respond pretty quick for the most part. When you first turn them on it does take a little bit longer for them to start up, but then they run pretty smooth. Channel changes take a bit longer than the C41 clients too, but not anything horrible. Overall I think my parents will be very happy with them.


----------



## RAD

If you haven't done it I'd get RC71 remotes for those RVU TV's, unless something changed on this years remotes the Samsung didn't have the skip fwd/REW keys on them.


----------



## Beerstalker

I already had them and set them up, thanks for recommending it though.

I did use the Samsung remote included with the TV for a few minutes and everything seemed to work pretty straight forward with DirecTV that I tried. I don't remember trying any trick play stuff or anything though. I planned on using the RC71 as the primary remote anyway though so my parent's have the same remote on most TVs in the house (the living room and family room with have Harmony 650s).


----------



## sfenton

Beerstalker said:


> Finally had my parent's install done 8/24/2013. Installer showed up with HR44 and three C41s. Install went well and sent him on the way. Then I called in and added two additional RVU clients (Samsung UN32F5500 TVs). I bought DECA adapters off Amazon and installed them myself rather than paying DirecTV $50 each for them. The CSR on the phone had a bit of trouble because he had never done an RVU client activation for a customer only for install techs. Eventually after putting me on hold a few times we were able to get it all figured out and up and running. So my parent's now have the HR44 in the living room and C41s in the kitchen, salon, and family room, and RVU TVs in two of the bedrooms (five clients total).
> 
> Everything works great, and I was able to verify my assumption that if you try to turn on a fourth or fifth RVU client while three are already being used you will get a error screen telling you that you have to turn off one of the other clients (it even lists the names of the clients active I believe). I had taken a picture of the screen to post here, but accidentally deleted it. The RVU TVs seemed to respond pretty quick for the most part. When you first turn them on it does take a little bit longer for them to start up, but then they run pretty smooth. Channel changes take a bit longer than the C41 clients too, but not anything horrible. Overall I think my parents will be very happy with them.


I just called to try and activate my UN32F5500 and the CSR would not do it because it is not on the list.

It is listed on the RVU alliance page but not on the Directv page.

Did you have any issues about the model number when you called?


----------



## Beerstalker

No, he never even asked for the model number. He originally asked for the serial number, but then realized he didn't need that and never asked for it on the second TV we activated.

Sounds like the CSR you were dealing with doesn't know the correct way to do it. Call back and try again. Make sure to at least talk to the Access Card department (or whatever it is called) just like you would to find out about buying a used receiver, etc.


----------



## RAD

I can not set the cities I want in the weather TV app. When I select edit cities the frame for entering the city name shrinks to the size of the PIG and goes to the upper left hand corner of the screen. This is with a Samsung UN40ES6100 running the latest Samsung firmware and paired with a HR34.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Ed Campbell

Never had this happen before - and I apologize for not skimming comments to look for prev posts:

Watching a program dvr'd a few days earlier, a static banner advert for BEST BUY popped up in the lower lh corner. After i realized it wasn't going away on its own, I switched my Harmony to control of the Samsung "SMART" 6100 alone and pressed EXIT and the advert disappeared.

NO controls for D* did anything.

Wha?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Ed Campbell

Ed Campbell said:


> Watching a program dvr'd a few days earlier, a static banner advert for BEST BUY popped up in the lower lh corner. After i realized it wasn't going away on its own, I switched my Harmony to control of the Samsung "SMART" 6100 alone and pressed EXIT and the advert disappeared.
> 
> NO controls for D* did anything.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> GOTCHA!
> 
> Went into the Smart Hub and after looking through several of the many apps I never use - I wandered into SyncPlus. Turns out that has living inside it something called Yahoo Interactive. By default this is turned on! And it looks like the source of that Best Buy advert - since one of the features is Best Buy goodies it says.
> 
> Anyway, inside the settings was a toggle for turning Yahoo Interactive ON or OFF. OFF it now is and I'll watch for an recurrence of the sneaky advert.


----------



## harperhometheater

Anyone happen to know if the new Samsung Smart Media Player may support RVU? It'd be pretty sweet to have all those apps, cablecard and directv all in one box! 


http://www.samsung.com/us/video/blu-ray-dvd/GX-SM530CF/XAA?from_mobile=true 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

harperhometheater said:


> Anyone happen to know if the new Samsung Smart Media Player may support RVU? It'd be pretty sweet to have all those apps, cablecard and directv all in one box!
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/video/blu-ray-dvd/GX-SM530CF/XAA?from_mobile=true
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Nope. it does not have RVU, although since it supports DLNA, the capability is there.

http://www.rvualliance.com/products


----------



## Dalz

Has anyone had any problems with picture quality using RVU? I'm running a Genie HR34 and using a Samsung F6300 as an RVU client. The quality on my primary tv is fine, but watching through RVU is horrible. The image is very pixelated - feels like watching a youtube video at 480 resolution, and the response with the DirecTv remote is extremely slow and buggy. Often fast forwarding or rewinding will cause pre-recorded shows to freeze and I have to exit out and restart it from the List view. The Samsung manual actually says it requires CAT7 cable (10GB), but there are very few vendors that even carry them. I found a few on Amazon, but the prices are very high for ethernet cable. (Monoprice doesn't even carry them.) Could this really be the problem? I'm using CAT5 and CAT6 on the network - was going to try swapping out the CAT5 but thought I'd check here and see what I really need.

Thanks!


----------



## peds48

Dalz said:


> Has anyone had any problems with picture quality using RVU? I'm running a Genie HR34 and using a Samsung F6300 as an RVU client. The quality on my primary tv is fine, but watching through RVU is horrible. The image is very pixelated - feels like watching a youtube video at 480 resolution, and the response with the DirecTv remote is extremely slow and buggy. Often fast forwarding or rewinding will cause pre-recorded shows to freeze and I have to exit out and restart it from the List view. The Samsung manual actually says it requires CAT7 cable (10GB), but there are very few vendors that even carry them. I found a few on Amazon, but the prices are very high for ethernet cable. (Monoprice doesn't even carry them.) Could this really be the problem? I'm using CAT5 and CAT6 on the network - was going to try swapping out the CAT5 but thought I'd check here and see what I really need.
> 
> Thanks!


The cable is not the problem. how is your HR34 connected to your network?

Welcome to DBSTalk!!!


----------



## Dalz

Thanks - and thanks for the quick response! They installed a splitter and a deca converter (there was some confusion about whether it was necessary or not since I only have one client) but I've tried it both through the deca and straight from the ethernet port on the DVR. The line runs into my router and out to my TV.

*bump* Hoping someone has run into this before?


----------



## Dalz

Just an update to my previous. After using RVU for the past week, I find it absolutely terrible. Picture quality remains horrendous, extreme lag between remote commands and actual execution, frequent freezing where playback no longer continues (have to hit Exit to get out, and you lose any buffered content), and all of the issues I mentioned above. Is anyone using RVU with acceptable performance?


----------



## RAD

I've been using RVU on a 2012 Samsung set, UN40ES6100, and I agree that performance of the UI or DVR functions is MUCH slower then using a mini client box. But as far as PQ or other video/audio issues I'm not seeing what you're seeing when using either Ethernet or DECA network connection. Then there are other bugs like TVApps shrinking to the size of the CIG window or nor being able to use the Screen Fit aspect ratio but having to use 16:9 and get some cropping of the image.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I have a very different experience with RVU on my 2011 Samsung Smart TV. The UI is slow, I'll grant you that but I don't have any of those other issues.

I'm wondering though, it sounds like your HR34 is physically close to your TV. Is there a reason you aren't just connecting the HR34 to the TV via HDMI?

Oh and by the way, there's zero possibility that there's a 10Gig Ethernet chip in your TV. There's no way you need Category 7 cable. Just not possible.


----------



## inkahauts

Dalz said:


> Just an update to my previous. After using RVU for the past week, I find it absolutely terrible. Picture quality remains horrendous, extreme lag between remote commands and actual execution, frequent freezing where playback no longer continues (have to hit Exit to get out, and you lose any buffered content), and all of the issues I mentioned above. Is anyone using RVU with acceptable performance?


Wait, can you paint a better picture for us? How far is the HR34 from the tv? And is that one deca the only thing that connects the system to your home network as well? Have you tried going directly from the deca to the tv and skipping your router first to just test?


----------



## Dalz

Hey guys, thanks for the responses. I'm using RVU on a TV that is about 35-40 feet away from the HR34. I currently have CAT5 running from the deca to my router and then out to the TV (next to the router), but I've tried running it from the DVR to the router and from the DVR to the TV as well. The one thing I haven't done is tried swapping cables (which I probably should have done). I'll do that tomorrow and post back.

The deca is the only thing connecting the HR34 to my network. I had initially set up my TV over wifi, but then learned I had to do RVU over a wired connection so I disabled wifi and hooked up the ethernet.


----------



## inkahauts

I say for testing, the first thing to do is take the deca and plug the cable directly into the TV and skip the router completely. So the only two things connected argh HR34 and the TV. See if that solves the issue. This will tell us if its the router causing your issue or something else...


----------



## Dalz

Looks like I'll have to get back around the weekend - now that I've mounted the TV on the wall, I don't have a long enough ethernet cable... lol. Have some on order.


----------



## Beerstalker

Also, I haven't seen it mentioned but have you checked for firmware updates for your TV and made sure to install them?

I bought my parents two Samsung UN32F5500 that they have been using as RVU clients since late August and they haven't mentioned any of the issues you have. I have used them on a few occasions and haven't noticed any issues either. They are a little slower than the HR44 or C41s themselves, but they aren't any slower than my HR21 and HR22s that I have at home (other than on the initial power on, it does seem to take a little bit for them to connect to the Genie server).

That said it also sounds like you are running the RVU TV off your home ethernet network. The last I knew DirecTV said not to do this, that you had to run RVU over the coax network and use a DECA adapter (with power supply) to connect the coax to the ethernet port on the TV.

So for your setup you should have the coax cable coming into the house and going to a splitter. From that splitter one coax should go to the HR34/HR44. Another coax should go from the splitter to a DECA adapter with power supply. From that DECA adapter an ethernet cable should run directly to your Samsung TV. This should get your RVU system up and running better. 

Once you have verified this works then you can add internet into the mix if you need access to VOD etc. You would do this by either adding another DECA adapter with power supply and connecting it to your coax splitter, and an ethernet cable to your router/switch, or you could just connect an ethernet cable directly from your HR34/HR44 to the router/switch.


----------



## Dalz

Sorry for the delay. I received the cables today (CAT6, shielded, UL certified) and started testing. (Nevermind that I've been streaming 1080p HD content without issue over CAT5 and through three daisy-chained routers for years... lol) I tried running the ethernet from the TV directly to the HR34 but it couldn't see the RVU Server or it would tell me the location is not authorized (it gave me both messages over several attempts at getting the TV to connect). Connecting the TV to the DECA does allow the TV to see the server, however it has closed the RVU session without reason a few times and I have had to power the TV off/on to get it to reconnect. I'm starting to think there's a problem with the TV hardware.

The picture quality is still terrible compared to my other, 8 year old Samsung that's connected directly to the HR34. I've gone through all of the picture settings on the new TV (Digital Clean, MPEG Noise Filter, etc.) and tested every option to make sure it wasn't just overcorrecting. Nothing fixes it. Also, using the remote (RC71) to control RVU is still extremely buggy. It frequently will not rewind or fast forward (making the sound you get when you give it an invalid input) even if it shows that it has plenty of buffer, and often won't accept any input while watching pre-recorded shows. I have to exit out and restart the program before it will accept any input other than Exit. Doing this also makes it forget where the program left off and you have to start from the beginning and fast forward to wherever you exited.

Needless to say, I'm not happy at all with the experience so far and don't have a lot of time left if I need to return the TV... Do you think it could be faulty hardware? I suppose it could be either the TV or the DVR. I'm at a loss.


----------



## johnr9e

Since I have not noticed anything posted, the RVU alliance site now lists all 2012 and 2013 Samsung SmartTVs as RVU compatible. I was able to activate my 2012 eh5300 that previously was not supported by DirecTV.


----------



## CraigerM

johnr9e said:


> Since I have not noticed anything posted, the RVU alliance site now lists all 2012 and 2013 Samsung SmartTVs as RVU compatible. I was able to activate my 2012 eh5300 that previously was not supported by DirecTV.


How is the HD PQ and sound quality with Samsung RVU? Is it the same as the HR-44 and HR-24?


----------



## RAD

CraigerM said:


> How is the HD PQ and sound quality with Samsung RVU? Is it the same as the HR-44 and HR-24?


As far as PQ/SQ I couldn't see a difference between the RVU client and a mini client attached to a UN40ES6100 for programming. Where I saw a difference was in the PQ of the menus and performance when using DVR controls.


----------



## CraigerM

RAD said:


> As far as PQ/SQ I couldn't see a difference between the RVU client and a mini client attached to a UN40ES6100 for programming. Where I saw a difference was in the PQ of the menus and performance when using DVR controls.


I guess the menus and DVR controls were slower? Would that be DTV's fault or Samsungs? Maybe the Samsung Smart TV's need that Quad Core Processor and more ram that the 2013 and 2014 models have to make the menu's and DVR controls faster. I have the 2012 55" ES 7500 with just the Dual Core Processor. Not sure how much ram it has.

Just curious does the HD DVR on all the time for the DTV RVU HDTV to work?


----------



## peds48

CraigerM said:


> Just curious does the HD DVR on all the time for the DTV RVU HDTV to work?


Nope, just connected to AC outlet


----------



## RAD

CraigerM said:


> I guess the menus and DVR controls were slower? Would that be DTV's fault or Samsungs? Maybe the Samsung Smart TV's need that Quad Core Processor and more ram that the 2013 and 2014 models have to make the menu's and DVR controls faster. I have the 2012 55" ES 7500 with just the Dual Core Processor. Not sure how much ram it has.
> 
> Just curious does the HD DVR on all the time for the DTV RVU HDTV to work?


DVR controls were slower, plus you couldn't stack/queue skips, especially bad for skip back, took 2 to 3 seconds to do each skip back. The GU screens looked like they are rendered at 480i, just not as clear. I blame Samsung for the issues since there have been other client issues that are fixed after a TV firmware update. Maybe newer sets are better but I haven't seen a place where you could check it out in a store.


----------



## tonyc

I just purchase a samsung un32eh5300 and want to set it up a client tv but was told by tech support i have to have a wired connection between my tv and router , these are in two different rooms it there any other way. I know about genie mini i will go that route if i have to other chose.
thank you


----------



## peds48

tonyc said:


> I just purchase a samsung un32eh5300 and want to set it up a client tv but was told by tech support i have to have a wired connection between my tv and router , these are in two different rooms it there any other way. I know about genie mini i will go that route if i have to other chose.
> thank you


Although not supported an YMMV, you can use an ethernet bridge.


----------



## tonyc

i's amazing how Directv CS has no clue about activating/install a TV client or Directv ready TV as they call in now, I spoke to 3 CS reps and all had different answers even Sony and samsung support sites don't match what directv say.if they are going to promote this they need to get a special team who knows whats going on. the answers varied from the coax to TV should work to need a deca to need ethernet cable from TV straight to router. :bang


----------



## peds48

tonyc said:


> i's amazing how Directv CS has no clue about activating/install a TV client or Directv ready TV as they call in now, I spoke to 3 CS reps and all had different answers even Sony and samsung support sites don't match what directv say.if they are going to promote this they need to get a special team who knows whats going on. the answers varied from the coax to TV should work to need a deca to need ethernet cable from TV straight to router. :bang


Agree. DirecTV really needs to get on this, PRONTO


----------



## tonyc

peds48 said:


> Agree. DirecTV really needs to get on this, PRONTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although not supported an YMMV, you can use an ethernet bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help but could you give me a little more info, sorry not sure what YMMV is.
Click to expand...


----------



## peds48

YMMV = You Mileage May Vary, meaning your success may be different than that of others. this comes in context when I mention using an ethernet bridge. an ethernet bridge is a device that connect via ethernet to your TV but connect wirelessly to your network. This device will trick your TV is connected through ethernet as such let you use the RVU feature. but since not all networks are the same, it may or may not work for you. thus, YMMV.

Tip of the Day. When you see acronyms being used online, you can start by searching here

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ymmv


----------



## tonyc

WOW what an adventure i should of just listen to you OG's here and stuck with a Genie-Mini, after speaking with several Tech support people and getting different answers i emailed Directv to let them know the problem and suggest they get a dictated team for Client Tv setup , Resolution team called me back said they would transfer me to someone who could help me,guess what this lady was the most clueless of them all, she thought i wanted to activate a receiver after explaining to her what I was trying to do she tells me do you want to buy a receiver, before I lost it i asked to speak to her supervisor He assured me he could help me, he could not, I said forget it i will use a mini genie he asked me to let them send a tech out to try first. the tech came out this afternoon he did know much but he called some and figured it out. Now the kicker is after all that i did not know you could not use any directv remotes you have to use the Samsung!
its response is good but the buttons are all different :bang !rolling :nono2:


----------



## RAD

tonyc said:


> Now the kicker is after all that i did not know you could not use any directv remotes you have to use the Samsung!
> its response is good but the buttons are all different :bang !rolling :nono2:


Unless something has changed recently, the RC71 will work if you program it with code 54000, at least worked with my 2012 model Samsung.


----------



## tonyc

It worked thank you RAD i made the same mistake and call tech support :sure:


----------



## tonyc

tonyc said:


> Agree. DirecTV really needs to get on this, PRONTO
> 
> Although not supported an YMMV, you can use an ethernet bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> The tech came out today took my wireless CCK at my HR 34 and removed the coax cable from the CCK took A ethernet came plugged it in to the HR34 and to the CCK and took the coax from the wall and connected it straight to the HR34, on the TV side there is A Deca II connected it worked.
Click to expand...


----------



## peds48

tonyc said:


> It worked thank you RAD i made the same mistake and call tech support :sure:


Keep in mind that if you want ti use the "smart" feature of your flat screen, you need to use your Samsung remote. for this very same reason, in this case a Logitech or similar remote is recommended


----------



## Temoryian

Hey guys,

I just received a 2014 Samsung H6350 that is DirecTV ready. I have an HR34 with a wireless CCK and 3 H24's. I called Directv to have it set up after speaking with their IT support online who told me that I could only activate it by calling in. The rep told me to take the DECA from one of the H24's that I would no longer be using and hook it up to the back of the Samsung TV. When I do this the DECA doesn't power up. The tech told me that she thought that it was the DECA that was buggy and that they would send me another one and that hopefully will solve the problem. Does this sound right to you guys? Also when I hit source on my TV it shows Directv RVU and shows the HR34 in the master bedroom. Thanks for any pointers.


----------



## harsh

Temoryian said:


> The rep told me to take the DECA from one of the H24's that I would no longer be using and hook it up to the back of the Samsung TV. When I do this the DECA doesn't power up. The tech told me that she thought that it was the DECA that was buggy and that they would send me another one and that hopefully will solve the problem.


The rep is not well informed. The H24 doesn't use a DECA adapter as DECA is built-in.

You need a CCK to convert DECA to Ethernet for the TV. It includes a DECA adapter and the necessary wall wart to power it.

The other options are to run a cable from the router or a nearby switch or roll the dice with Wi-fi.


----------



## Temoryian

The CCK is in the master bedroom with the HR34. After reading more I think I just need a power supply for the DECA. When hooked up to the back of a DirecTV receiver they power up but by themselves they need a power source right? Maybe I have H25's I can't remember but I have a DECA.


----------



## peds48

There should not be a DECA behind the HR24 or H25, they both have DECA built in. You do need a power supply for the DECA behind your Samsung tv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyc

Temoryian said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just received a 2014 Samsung H6350 that is DirecTV ready. I have an HR34 with a wireless CCK and 3 H24's. I called Directv to have it set up after speaking with their IT support online who told me that I could only activate it by calling in. The rep told me to take the DECA from one of the H24's that I would no longer be using and hook it up to the back of the Samsung TV. When I do this the DECA doesn't power up. The tech told me that she thought that it was the DECA that was buggy and that they would send me another one and that hopefully will solve the problem. Does this sound right to you guys? Also when I hit source on my TV it shows Directv RVU and shows the HR34 in the master bedroom. Thanks for any pointers.


Well I hope your TV works better than mine did (UN32EH5300) after the tv comes on it took a while to connect to the RVU server(HR34)


----------



## cdninnyc

Have a 2014 Samsung HU9000. Activated RVU 2 weeks ago (no thanks to clueless DTV rep. Actually tried to convince me the coax port on the TV would power the deca. Ya right).

Anyway, I have, since connecting, had it working ok via ethernet cable direct to router. Rest of DTV boxes are a mix of H22, 23, 24 and one H34, all connected via deca.

As of this morning, TV is now saying it is not "authorized" to RVU. (DTV Error message, not TV)

Spent an hour on the phone with DTV CS (clueless). Had DTV remove the client, reset H34/Genie, finally got the Samsung set removed. TV still says unauthorized, not able to pair via PIN. Can't find a way to reset TV to factory default, only to reset Smart Hub settings. Sending a tech out next week but there's no way whoever they send is going to know what's going on.

I know I'm likely in the 1% of 1% of DTV owners, and I'm used to fixing things myself, but I'm thinking since the TV can see the network, and can get to the Genie, that it's not a TV issues, it's a DTV issue. However, DTV is beyond clueless with this stuff which is so frustrating. The rep said multiple times that "there is not another employee working for DTV that knows any more than her" about this stuff. 1st level tech support - wouldn't transfer me to another level.

FWIW - the only reason I don't have an external box on this TV is that the TV only passes through Dolby 5.1 through optical out to my Sonos on RVU (can't do it from external box - even though other devices can (ATV/Computer etc) - sorry; off topic a bit).

One last thing - Samsung auto-updated software this morning to 1125. Could that alone have broken the RVU connection? I can't see a way to roll back to the previous firmware but I guess I could research that some more online.


----------



## peds48

cdninnyc said:


> One last thing - Samsung auto-updated software this morning to 1125. Could that alone have broken the RVU connection? I can't see a way to roll back to the previous firmware but I guess I could research that some more online.


 most likely as the message that you are getting means that the RVU client is not on the Genie's database

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdninnyc

It's not in Dbase anymore. Dtv took it out and it updated the genie which now says no locations. Adding a location requires a pin to be entered into TV, but Samsung thinks it is already set up. (Dtv added it back in on their end)

Does anyone know how to reset the samsung rvu settings so I can reenter the pin given by genie?

I'm worried dtv is going to pass the buck and try to get me to return the tv. Not happening 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samrs

On a genie mini we hold the power button for 20 seconds. You might look in the TV menu.


----------



## peds48

DirecTV needs to add all DirecTV ready TV's to the Genie database, otherwise you will get the "not authorized" message. Perhaps the new software for the TV mess that up


----------



## cdninnyc

When I originally set it up they had to enter a 2013 model number because dtv said "2014 models aren't being sold yet so we don't support them". Maybe they are now somehow cross referencing with the model or something and the firmware update changes the way they authenticate? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

cdninnyc said:


> When I originally set it up they had to enter a 2013 model number because dtv said "2014 models aren't being sold yet so we don't support them". Maybe they are now somehow cross referencing with the model or something and the firmware update changes the way they authenticate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it does not matter how DirecTV "sets it up" what matters is what the TV itself reports to the Genie


----------



## jc719

I recently installed a Samsung F7100 (2013 model) as an RVU client with my HR44 (already had an HR21 and HR24 and wired CCK). F7100 is connected only with wired ethernet; no coax or DECA. DTV customer service managed to activate it on the first try, although she had to hunt around to find the proper script, and the billing appears correct ($6 add'l receiver fee only as I already had HD, DVR, WH fees). A more positive experience than I was expecting. Called again trying to figure out how to control the DTV DVR functions from the Samsung remote (DTV had no clue), but found out here about RC71 + Samsung 54000 code. That works fine, but I still need the Samsung remote for SmartTV functions (like Netflix). Using the Samsung Bluetooth keyboard does provide those functions, but it's a bit bulky; nice for entering text, however.

One thing that I can't get to work is 3D using the RVU client. The TV the HR44 connects to is not 3D-capable. Selecting one of the 3D channels gets a message that the TV is not 3D capable. 3D works for Netflix. It's probably not much more than a novelty, but it seems like it should work. Does 3D work for anyone else on an RVU client? What about when using a C41?

Another thing is that it takes about 40 seconds to connect to the HR44 when it powers up. I get "Connecting to RVU server" for about 20 seconds, then "Check network connections", then another "Connecting...", then the picture appears. Is this what others experience?

After it connects, everything seems to work fine. No dropouts, pixelation, freezes, etc.


----------



## RAD

jc719 said:


> One thing that I can't get to work is 3D using the RVU client. The TV the HR44 connects to is not 3D-capable. Selecting one of the 3D channels gets a message that the TV is not 3D capable. 3D works for Netflix. It's probably not much more than a novelty, but it seems like it should work. Does 3D work for anyone else on an RVU client? What about when using a C41?


You probably need to contact Samsung about 3D and the RVU client not working, IMHO I wouldn't hold my breath for Samsung to fix that problem. As for 3D with a mini client, I've had 3d work with C31, C41 and C41W clients, no problem.


----------



## peds48

IIRC, DirecTV ready TVs do not support 3D over RVU


----------



## Drucifer

What is currently the smallest screen size Samsung RVU TV?


----------



## jimmie57

Drucifer said:


> What is currently the smallest screen size Samsung RVU TV?


I believe it is a 32".
http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN32F5500AFXZA


----------



## Drucifer

jimmie57 said:


> I believe it is a 32".
> http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN32F5500AFXZA


Still not suitable for a kitchen or workshop or bathroom suite -- places where you don't want additional counter boxes.


----------



## jimmie57

Drucifer said:


> Still not suitable for a kitchen or workshop or bathroom suite -- places where you don't want additional counter boxes.


When you click on More Features and scroll down the page you get this.

DIRECTV® Ready
Samsung Smart TVs are now DIRECTV® Ready. With just one Genie™ HD DVR, you get the full DIRECTV® experience on every TV in your home*. Now you don't need extra cable boxes in each room because DIRECTV® is built right in to your Samsung TV. So you get everything you want to see and nothing you don't. Learn more.*Requires Genie™ HD DVR from DIRECTV®. Connect up to eight DIRECTV® Ready TVs to a single Genie™ HD DVR. Limit three remote viewings per Genie™ HD DVR at a time.


----------



## tonyc

jc719 said:


> I recently installed a Samsung F7100 (2013 model) as an RVU client with my HR44 (already had an HR21 and HR24 and wired CCK). F7100 is connected only with wired ethernet; no coax or DECA. DTV customer service managed to activate it on the first try, although she had to hunt around to find the proper script, and the billing appears correct ($6 add'l receiver fee only as I already had HD, DVR, WH fees). A more positive experience than I was expecting. Called again trying to figure out how to control the DTV DVR functions from the Samsung remote (DTV had no clue), but found out here about RC71 + Samsung 54000 code. That works fine, but I still need the Samsung remote for SmartTV functions (like Netflix). Using the Samsung Bluetooth keyboard does provide those functions, but it's a bit bulky; nice for entering text, however.
> 
> One thing that I can't get to work is 3D using the RVU client. The TV the HR44 connects to is not 3D-capable. Selecting one of the 3D channels gets a message that the TV is not 3D capable. 3D works for Netflix. It's probably not much more than a novelty, but it seems like it should work. Does 3D work for anyone else on an RVU client? What about when using a C41?
> 
> Another thing is that it takes about 40 seconds to connect to the HR44 when it powers up. I get "Connecting to RVU server" for about 20 seconds, then "Check network connections", then another "Connecting...", then the picture appears. Is this what others experience?
> 
> After it connects, everything seems to work fine. No dropouts, pixelation, freezes, etc.


yes that was my experience took way to long to connect i end up just using a mini client.


----------



## Juanus

tonyc said:


> yes that was my experience took way to long to connect i end up just using a mini client.


I am wondering if this is the typical experience for people using RVU? I am looking at getting a samsung TV for the living room just to have the RVU ability and lessen the clutter, etc. But if it is taking everyone a long time to connect when you turn the set on, that would change my mind considerably.

Thanks


----------



## RAD

My experience has been if just turning the set on it can take about 10 to 15 seconds extra for the RVU client to connect.


----------



## Juanus

And just to be clear/contrast the experience, a mini client doesn't have this delay?


----------



## peds48

Juanus said:


> And just to be clear/contrast the experience, a mini client doesn't have this delay?


nope. The client takes about three seconds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt

With Hr44 maybe

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## peds48

damondlt said:


> With Hr44 maybe
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


most of the time it takes longer for the tv to come on or they both come on at the same time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc719

After a few weeks with my F7100 RVU client, I've noticed a couple more annoyances. Samsung TV is running 1200 firmware and HR44 is 870. 

1. When I have a DTV menu displayed (like Guide or Playlist) where the program image is in the corner, the backlight for the whole display varies dramatically depending on the small window content. In particular, if the program is black, the backlight for the whole screen dims dramatically; when there is "normal" program content, the back light is high and the guide contrast is washed out. I can't find any setting that affects this. It's as if the backlight brightness is determined from the program content, then later in the signal path the program image is scaled down and the Guide/Playlist content overlaid. This seems like a F7100 problem.

2. Sometimes, but not always, the first line of any "list"-type display (Guide, Playlist, Search Results, Settings/Info, etc.) isn't drawn correctly. The top half (or more) of the top line text/icons (like HD or the "start from the beginning arrow" isn't drawn). 

Anyone else see either of these problems?


----------



## fsquid

I'm so behind the times, I just heard about this feature today in the breakroom. So, if I go buy a Samsung TV and hang it, I can connect to the Genie via the internal WiFi in the TV? Is it that simple once you get it recognized by the Genie?


----------



## RAD

fsquid said:


> I'm so behind the times, I just heard about this feature today in the breakroom. So, if I go buy a Samsung TV and hang it, I can connect to the Genie via the internal WiFi in the TV? Is it that simple once you get it recognized by the Genie?


No, not that simple. DIRECTV doesn't allow you to use the TV's built in WiFi to connect to a Genie, in fact the TV will issue an error message if you try to. DIRECTV wants you to use a coax run from their network to a DECA-BB adapter and then use that to connect to the TV. If you really want a wireless connection you might want to check into the C41W wireless mini client that uses a wireless video bridge supplied by DIRECTV for a wireless connection. The C41W is small enough that you might be able hide it behind the TV so you don't see it.


----------



## fsquid

Thank you. I am hoping to put a TV outside where I don't have a COAX run of any kind, just an outlet. Sounds like the Genie Mini still is the best bet.


----------



## peds48

you can also connect the RVU TV with ethernet cable cable instead of the coax. It seems tho that the Genie must be connected using a DECA BB adapter in order to use the RVU TV, or at least for the initial set up


----------



## Bill Broderick

peds48 said:


> you can also connect the RVU TV with ethernet cable cable instead of the coax. It seems tho that the Genie must be connected using a DECA BB adapter in order to use the RVU TV, or at least for the initial set up


After successful initial setup, is there any reason why wireless bridge, connected to the Samsung via Ethernet wouldn't work? I'd really like the ability to have a TV in an upstairs guest room, that doesn't currently have coax or Ethernet running to it. I'd only want to activate this TV once (maybe twice) a year, when my sister's family comes to visit and I need to use the upstairs bedrooms.

Since owning a wireless mini appears to be virtually impossible, It seems that the only wireless option that can be activated and deactivated at will may be a jerry-rigged RVU setup.


----------



## dennisj00

Bill Broderick said:


> After successful initial setup, is there any reason why wireless bridge, connected to the Samsung via Ethernet wouldn't work? I'd really like the ability to have a TV in an upstairs guest room, that doesn't currently have coax or Ethernet running to it. I'd only want to activate this TV once (maybe twice) a year, when my sister's family comes to visit and I need to use the upstairs bedrooms.
> 
> Since owning a wireless mini appears to be virtually impossible, It seems that the only wireless option that can be activated and deactivated at will may be a jerry-rigged RVU setup.


As long as your wireless bridge supports the video bandwidth. Some G units don't. I've had success with 5GHz N band.


----------



## fluser

I have my BB deca plugged in and have everything ready and when I enter my pin in on my Samaung TV it says that only 2 clients are allowed (my other 2 mini clients) and call to activate. When I called the CS rep told me that I had to have a mini client, for $50 and a truck call, it would not work without it. I insisted that it would, and she proceeded to try and impress me with how long she had worked at D*. I hung up and called back. Now they insist that a truck has to roll to get it installed. At least they are coming by for free. Can't they just add a client? Everything works as far as I can tell, except for adding it on their end.


----------



## texasbrit

fluser said:


> I have my BB deca plugged in and have everything ready and when I enter my pin in on my Samaung TV it says that only 2 clients are allowed (my other 2 mini clients) and call to activate. When I called the CS rep told me that I had to have a mini client, for $50 and a truck call, it would not work without it. I insisted that it would, and she proceeded to try and impress me with how long she had worked at D*. I hung up and called back. Now they insist that a truck has to roll to get it installed. At least they are coming by for free. Can't they just add a client? Everything works as far as I can tell, except for adding it on their end.


Yes, they can just add a client.....


----------



## aquatic

Been reading up.... and just to confirm.. 

I have a MOCA setup, WH, all connected up and working flawlessly--internet connections, etc. HR44, with one C41W Wireless client set up. 

Bought a Sammy H5500 (2014 model) with Built in RVU. Got past the PIN Code thing, and it's talking to the Genie--it'll let me "Replace" the C41W, but can't add a new one--need to call in and get another connection authorized (so they can bill me another $6). Talked with CSR (who again, had little to no clue, but was willing to try things) and was about ready to try do it and their system went down. So... will probably try again this afternoon. 

Questions: 

Do I seriously need a BB DECA with power and wires and crud to make this work? It already talks nicely (it appears) to the Genie/HR44, but needs the additional authorization granted. 

Seems as though (reading in here) that an ethernet connection from my home network would work, (that's how I got to where I was with the "Call DTV" thing), so why would a DECA be required? 

IF DTV "requires" it to be on the MOCA network for performance/speed/bandwidth reasons, Is there any reason I shouldn't be able to get the TV to connect to the wireless bridge that my C41W connects to? It's close, good signal, etc. They've passworded it, and the bridge isn't set up like a router--press a button to connect kinda thing. THAT is my preference and I haven't seen anything specific on DTV site or Sammy site that says that's not possible. 

Oh yeah.. the $49 truck roll.. I laughed. $49 to MAYBE have to put in a DECA (Blech) and make a 2 minute call to activate a new "license" so the Genie will drive the RVU... come on. 

I'll follow up later today/tomorrow with any solution/fix I can get.


----------



## peds48

aquatic said:


> Questions:
> 
> Do I seriously need a BB DECA with power and wires and crud to make this work? It already talks nicely (it appears) to the Genie/HR44, but needs the additional authorization granted. * This is the only approved method. There is a test on the HR44 that may prevent you from activating the RVU TV, part it seems that you got passed that somehow*
> 
> Seems as though (reading in here) that an ethernet connection from my home network would work, (that's how I got to where I was with the "Call DTV" thing), so why would a DECA be required? *As I said above, is the only approved method. You can of course connect with ethernet, but any issues with it, and yo are on your own to trouble shoot. If a tech is required,they must install DECA as they are not there to trouble your own network *
> 
> IF DTV "requires" it to be on the MOCA network for performance/speed/bandwidth reasons, Is there any reason I shouldn't be able to get the TV to connect to the wireless bridge that my C41W connects to? *As you are aware, the Wireless Video Bridge uses a "proprietary" network, and RVU TV only works on ethernet right now*
> 
> It's close, good signal, etc. They've passworded it, and the bridge isn't set up like a router--press a button to connect kinda thing. THAT is my preference and I haven't seen anything specific on DTV site or Sammy site that says that's not possible. *Well is confined, is not possible*
> 
> Oh yeah.. the $49 truck roll.. I laughed. $49 to MAYBE have to put in a DECA (Blech) and make a 2 minute call to activate a new "license" so the Genie will drive the RVU... come on.
> 
> I'll follow up later today/tomorrow with any solution/fix I can get.


----------



## Laxguy

peds48 said:


> Questions:
> 
> Do I seriously need a BB DECA with power and wires and crud to make this work? It already talks nicely (it appears) to the Genie/HR44, but needs the additional authorization granted. * This is the only approved method. There is a test on the HR44 that may prevent you from activating the RVU TV, part it seems that you got passed that somehow*
> 
> Seems as though (reading in here) that an ethernet connection from my home network would work, (that's how I got to where I was with the "Call DTV" thing), so why would a DECA be required? *As I said above, is the only approved method. You can of course connect with ethernet, but any issues with it, and yo are on your own to trouble shoot. If a tech is required,they must install DECA as they are not there to trouble your own network *
Click to expand...

I thought wireless to the Genie was on the approved list! No?


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> I thought wireless to the Genie was on the approved list! No?


Wireless to the Genie and to the Genie mine wireless, yes, wireless to RVU TV, NO


----------



## aquatic

Another call and a CSR who knew what to do. A few "tries" later, up came the signal on the TV... There's a minor trick that easily glossed over--when you tune in the Genie and get the 4 digit PIN, you have to LEAVE THE GENIE at that point.... then you'll get the prompt to enter the code and continue. 

I called and the CSR knew what to do. He said that the supported method was DECA, and it appears that matches with Samsung's firmware---I tired to bump the TV over to wireless connection and RVU, but it errored out and said I needed a WIRED connection. so I hooked the wire back up and proceeded. Works great. Picture is good, sound ,etc. 5500 needs some PQ adjusting tho... 

So, I have a DECA on the way, and have to hook up the coax in the room the new TV is going in with it when it comes in and done. As I'm hiding it in the wall, shouldn't be an issue to extend the Cat5 into the wall and run it up to the TV. 

No info about upgrades to be able to go wireless... so the advertising is a BIT misleading... there's going to be AT LEAST power and either coax or Cat5/6 going up the wall or needing to be pulled. 

On the remote front... the Sammy remote can do it all! List, Guide, quick hop over to the smarTV features, it's just NOT a DTV remote so the learning curve is a little different. didn't even need to program it. "it just works" to steal a phrase. 

I have no issues with the current performance, but will def check it out with the DECA, especially with the smart features, etc.


----------



## nc88keyz

All rvu requires is ethernet from sam network as genie have rep replace receiver ID with samsung smart tv mac address. Now be patient as most reps do not know how to do that ...but that is the solution. Good luck. Took three over 90 minutes or back and forth calling till I hot one that was clued in. i have same tv in guest bedroom. Un32h5500<br />

Directv remote that does it all is 6 dollars on ebay use Sammy code for rvu and set.


----------



## Laxguy

Thanks for posting the solution, but did you seek one here in the forum rather than spend over an hour on the phone with CSRs?


----------



## aquatic

Laxguy said:


> Thanks for posting the solution, but did you seek one here in the forum rather than spend over an hour on the phone with CSRs?


Dunno if this is for me or NC88. the first guy I talked to had no clue. Today's call took a total of maybe 15 minutes, with some of that being just BS chat.... he put me on hold while he "activated" my RvU... apparently that took a couple of times, but when it took in his system, it was clear on my end.

He DID say that occasionally they have issues and the Truck roll techs have some things they can jack into the Genie and/or TV and "talk" with the systems to straighten it out. That's a last ditch thing tho. My DECA ($0.00) is on the way overnight as well. Very nice!


----------



## aquatic

okay.. ,so the Tv is actually a gift for my son to hang on this bedroom... I have it set up however, as I posted. I got a NetGear *http://tinyurl.com/mb8vd98 *wireless bridge and hooked it up in place of the hardwired network connection. * ''*

Works great so far, but I am about 8 walls ,etc from the access point. I plan to test it more of course. I have a mount from MonoPrice and
DTV actually sent me a Deca connection, which is my ace in the hold if things don't work right. 

I have NOT put the wireless bridge through the motions, etc.... but from far away it's working and allowing RVU connection. IT's hard to switch back and forth as the Genie will typically ask for an Access PIN ( 4 digits )


----------



## Laxguy

Sounds like you are well on your way! Is there a question in there? 

Either way, good luck and happy holidays!


----------



## aquatic

Thanks.. no, no question, just an update to my earlier question. It would seem that RVUs do work, and can be connected directly to a Ethernet (at leasst on Sammies) and work correctly, OR connected to a Wireless Video Bridge and work as well. I STILL think (without any research however, so I'm guessing) that it could perhaps have been connected as a client to the DTV bridge I have for the C41W client... but hey... It got done without a truck roll and minimal work.


----------



## peds48

aquatic said:


> I STILL think (without any research however, so I'm guessing) that it could perhaps have been connected as a client to the DTV bridge I have for the C41W client...


Your guess is not correct.


----------



## xzi

aquatic said:


> okay.. ,so the Tv is actually a gift for my son to hang on this bedroom... I have it set up however, as I posted. I got a NetGear *http://tinyurl.com/mb8vd98 *wireless bridge and hooked it up in place of the hardwired network connection. * ''*
> 
> Works great so far, but I am about 8 walls ,etc from the access point. I plan to test it more of course. I have a mount from MonoPrice and
> DTV actually sent me a Deca connection, which is my ace in the hold if things don't work right.
> 
> I have NOT put the wireless bridge through the motions, etc.... but from far away it's working and allowing RVU connection. IT's hard to switch back and forth as the Genie will typically ask for an Access PIN ( 4 digits )


I've been using the Netgear N300 adapter for years without too much issue, first with an HR34 now an HR44 and 2012 Samsung UN40ES6100. It'll work fine if you don't mind fixing it yourself if it breaks.

FF/RW is sluggish but I've learned to live with it as it's a bedroom TV that's not used a ton anyway. That might be typical of RVU in general I don't know.

Other issue I see is sometimes the sound drops out briefly a bunch of times in a row maybe 10 seconds apart after FF'ing but I just pause for a few seconds and hit Play again it goes away.


----------



## armophob

Can someone save me a little time here and explain something to me?
I have a Samsung PN64D8000FFXZA.
Directv has it listed on my account and it appears they are charging me $6 a month for it.

I don't use it for anything but a tv.
Did I make a $72 a year mistake when I bought this tv?


----------



## RAD

armophob said:


> Can someone save me a little time here and explain something to me?
> I have a Samsung PN64D8000FFXZA.
> Directv has it listed on my account and it appears they are charging me $6 a month for it.
> 
> I don't use it for anything but a tv.
> Did I make a $72 a year mistake when I bought this tv?


If you're using it as a TV watching DIRECTV using RVU then that fee is valid. If all you do us watch TV via an antenna/OTA connection then call DIRECTV and tell them to remove that RVU client from your account.


----------



## Laxguy

Or if it has a STB of the DIRECTV® flavor, you are being charged twice for the same outlet. As RAD says, it looks like an RVU fee. Did you ever set it up as such?


----------



## armophob

I am watching tv through a Genie on it.
I bought it because it has 4 HDMI inputs.
I cannot receive anything here OTA.
But I am already paying $6 for the Genie.

I do not use the Plasma's tuner is I guess what I am saying here. I does not work in this area.


RAD said:


> If you're using it as a TV watching DIRECTV using RVU then that fee is valid. If all you do us watch TV via an antenna/OTA connection then call DIRECTV and tell them to remove that RVU client from your account.


----------



## b52pooh

Is this a 4k TV? If so, then the charges are correct. It must be set up as an RVU TV for the 4k and as a regular HDMI. Unfortunately, you are charged for both methods.


----------



## Laxguy

b52pooh said:


> Is this a 4k TV? If so, then the charges are correct. It must be set up as an RVU TV for the 4k and as a regular HDMI. Unfortunately, you are charged for both methods.


Is this happening with you? Is this true of any RVU set up? If you use only RVU and have no other Tvs or clients, I can see that, but not with multiple outlets.


----------



## peds48

b52pooh said:


> Is this a 4k TV? If so, then the charges are correct. It must be set up as an RVU TV for the 4k and as a regular HDMI. Unfortunately, you are charged for both methods.


It does not need to be 4K in order to be used as an RVU. Only 2014 Samsung Smart TVs can be used to receive 4K via the RVU connection.


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> Is this happening with you? Is this true of any RVU set up? If you use only RVU and have no other Tvs or clients, I can see that, but not with multiple outlets.


If you are a new sub, you pay for the Genie outlet plus the RVU outlet. If you have three TVs, 2 being served by receivers and one RVU, you pay 3 outlets fees. If you are an older sub, one fee gets credited back to your account. IOW, if an RVU TV gets connected to the Genie and gets added to your account, you pay "double" fees regardless that is concerted to the Genie


----------



## Laxguy

peds48 said:


> If you are a new sub, you pay for the Genie outlet plus the RVU outlet. If you have three TVs, 2 being served by receivers and one RVU, you pay 3 outlets fees. If you are an older sub, one fee gets credited back to your account.
> 
> IOW, if an RVU TV gets connected to the Genie and gets added to your account, you pay "double" fees regardless that is concerted to the Genie


I'm following up to the last sentence.


----------



## armophob

peds48 said:


> If you are a new sub, you pay for the Genie outlet plus the RVU outlet. If you have three TVs, 2 being served by receivers and one RVU, you pay 3 outlets fees. If you are an older sub, one fee gets credited back to your account. IOW, if an RVU TV gets connected to the Genie and gets added to your account, you pay "double" fees regardless that is concerted to the Genie


So I am screwed.
I bought a 64' plasma 3D tv that had the 4 HDMI inputs I wanted and Samsung called it a Smart Tv.
I have no idea what that means.
The box included a remote with a million buttons and Moby Dick size user manual.

I trained my RC65 remote to turn it on and off and change the inputs.
And threw the rest in a drawer to find if I ever sell it.

And now this means I have been paying a receiver fee for the Genie and another receiver fee for the tv because they can "Smart Tv"?
Is it over the HDMI? Or the ethernet?
I can't unhook the HDMI but I just plugged the ethernet in for initial setup and downloads from Samsung.
I don't need that plugged in unless I make a service call I suppose.
Can I unhook it and cancel the tv on my account?


----------



## Bill Broderick

If you're not using your TV as an RVU TV then you don't need to pay extra for it.

Call DirecTV had get the problem taken care of.


----------



## WestDC

Suggestion -CAll D* and at the prompt Say Cancel Service (NOT Because) you want to - it will get you to the correct CSR Group -that can explain the charge or Resolve the issue for you in a more timley manner


----------



## Laxguy

armophob said:


> So I am screwed.
> I bought a 64' plasma 3D tv that had the 4 HDMI inputs I wanted and Samsung called it a Smart Tv.
> I have no idea what that means.
> The box included a remote with a million buttons and Moby Dick size user manual.
> 
> I trained my RC65 remote to turn it on and off and change the inputs.
> And threw the rest in a drawer to find if I ever sell it.
> 
> And now this means I have been paying a receiver fee for the Genie and another receiver fee for the tv because they can "Smart Tv"?
> Is it over the HDMI? Or the ethernet?
> I can't unhook the HDMI but I just plugged the ethernet in for initial setup and downloads from Samsung.
> I don't need that plugged in unless I make a service call I suppose.
> Can I unhook it and cancel the tv on my account?


 Sounds like you set it up for RVU use initially. Call DIRECTV® to get it undone.

Smart TV means that it -the TV- has additional features such as Netflix, internet, yada, yada.

You've been using the DIRECTV Genie via HDMI for your viewing, so when you get rid of the RVU "connection" you won't notice any change- there won't be any.


----------



## armophob

Laxguy said:


> Sounds like you set it up for RVU use initially. Call DIRECTV® to get it undone.
> 
> Smart TV means that it -the TV- has additional features such as Netflix, internet, yada, yada.
> 
> You've been using the DIRECTV Genie via HDMI for your viewing, so when you get rid of the RVU "connection" you won't notice any change- there won't be any.


I have a C31 in the bedroom. Will that be disabled if I request that?


----------



## peds48

armophob said:


> I have a C31 in the bedroom. Will that be disabled if I request that?


No


----------



## inkahauts

armophob said:


> I have a C31 in the bedroom. Will that be disabled if I request that?


Hold on, let's start at the beginning to make this easier.

How many TVs do you have in your house total? How many are you able to watch DIRECTV on total?

And when did you start DIRECTV service? Do you have a line for $10 for Hi Definition fee of a $25 advanced services fee? What are all the fees listed on your account. There's many different possible combinations of how this works out, and it's only possible to really tell you if you are paying to much if we know all the details...


----------



## Laxguy

Hold on yourself! 

Armophob is a long time member, and I think he can take it from where we left off! 

Appreciate the help, but as of now, it may be complicating things.


----------



## inkahauts

Laxguy said:


> Hold on yourself!
> 
> Armophob is a long time member, and I think he can take it from where we left off!
> 
> Appreciate the help, but as of now, it may be complicating things.


First the hold on was for all the people telling him it's a good or bad fee without knowing what else he has or when his service started. Not for him...

I know he is but I thought he just swapped services recently. And people are telling him randomly he is and is not being charged right but have no idea what his entire system is so we don't really know. There are scenarios where anyone could be right, so it's getting confusing to anyone reading... If we know exactly how many boxes then everyone can have the same correct answer and not confuse anyone else who may happen across this thread...

Unless 4k is involved, if all he has is two TVs, one with a genie and one with a mini, and he has had service since before July, then then he should show two six dollar fees and then a credit for one of them netting him a total of six dollars for receiver fees total. It sounds like he's seeing $12 total and they are charging him for RVU for the genie that is hooked up directly via hdmi as well. If so then he can get that removed, having a smart tv has nothing to do with that feature, it's strictly an option.


----------



## armophob

Thanks,
I have my answers.

Sending PMs


Laxguy said:


> Armophob is a long time member, and I think he can take it from where we left off!
> 
> Appreciate the help, but as of now, it may be complicating things.


----------



## Beerstalker

I think what Inkhauts may have been trying to get at is we need to be sure that Amorphbob has the C31 (and respective $6/month charge) on his account at well. If the C31 is not on his account having DirecTV remove the Samsung Smart TV will cause his C31 to quit working.

I have seen before where they sometimes activate Genie Minis as an RVU TV, and sometimes activate RVU TVs as Genie minis. You need to make sure he has the correct number of Genie clients active on the account, no matter what they are called in the system.


----------



## inkahauts

Yes but it also sounded like they activated the client in the tv his genie is hooked up to. No reason for that unless you have only one tv and you want 4k and have the right 4k tv.


----------



## flwightman

New commenter...not sure this is the right place for this. Apologies in advance.

I now have an HR44 Genie and 2 C41 minis. Lots of TVs and an HDMI switcher to service them. I'm wanting to upgrade the "main" TV to a "4k" Samsung HU8700. I understand DTV will want to come out to "install" the 4k service. I know nothing for certain about what will be involved, but from what I have learned, I believe that the DTV person will want to want to connect a coax line from my splitter to a DECA and from there into the RJ45 internet port of the TV. Then, the TV will be run in RVU mode (and I'll take it off the HDMI switcher). FIne and dandy. But here's my issue: I want to also set up a Sonos 5.1 surround sound system for that TV. The Sonos has only optical input, but that doesn't concern me. What does is how am I going to get 5.1 digital audio from the 4k content sent viat internet to the TV. Samsung tells me only 2.0 PCM is offered on its optical out port unless I'm receiving OAB (which I'm not). So, I wonder about using the HDMI-ARC port to get audio to a HDMI-optical audio box (of which I have found several), but I'm thinking that would also send only 2.0 audio. It seems incomprehensible that the DTV-Samsung agreement would not provide a way to get quality audio from 4k content, but I just don't see an obvious solution. BTW, calls to DTV have assured me that "the installer will handle all that." Right! Thoughts?


----------



## cdninnyc

Samsung is wrong. RVU outputs 5.1 to Sonos Playbar. I have it working. I can also get my ATV and Apple Mini to pass thru 5.1, but cannot get my HR24 to do the same no matter what I try. The RVU delay has been maddening for me so I actually have both hooked up - HR24 for sports and RVU for movies and when better sound is wanted.

BTW - just get a powered deca for $10 on eBay and do the hook up yourself. DTV does NOT need to come out (I've have three 2014 4ks running RVU and DTV hadn't installed any of them. I'd prefer them not get involved).

Oh one other tip - they can put in all zeros for the Mac address - it doesn't seem to matter in their system, and I hink that has solved many of my issues.

Good luck.



flwightman said:


> New commenter...not sure this is the right place for this. Apologies in advance.
> 
> I now have an HR44 Genie and 2 C41 minis. Lots of TVs and an HDMI switcher to service them. I'm wanting to upgrade the "main" TV to a "4k" Samsung HU8700. I understand DTV will want to come out to "install" the 4k service. I know nothing for certain about what will be involved, but from what I have learned, I believe that the DTV person will want to want to connect a coax line from my splitter to a DECA and from there into the RJ45 internet port of the TV. Then, the TV will be run in RVU mode (and I'll take it off the HDMI switcher). FIne and dandy. But here's my issue: I want to also set up a Sonos 5.1 surround sound system for that TV. The Sonos has only optical input, but that doesn't concern me. What does is how am I going to get 5.1 digital audio from the 4k content sent viat internet to the TV. Samsung tells me only 2.0 PCM is offered on its optical out port unless I'm receiving OAB (which I'm not). So, I wonder about using the HDMI-ARC port to get audio to a HDMI-optical audio box (of which I have found several), but I'm thinking that would also send only 2.0 audio. It seems incomprehensible that the DTV-Samsung agreement would not provide a way to get quality audio from 4k content, but I just don't see an obvious solution. BTW, calls to DTV have assured me that "the installer will handle all that." Right! Thoughts?


----------



## flwightman

Many thanks, CDN in NYC. So, you use the Samsung optical out to your Sonos? That would certainly be the KISS solution, so I'm glad Samsung does it.


----------



## cdninnyc

flwightman said:


> Many thanks, CDN in NYC. So, you use the Samsung optical out to your Sonos? That would certainly be the KISS solution, so I'm glad Samsung does it.


Yes - HU9000 / HU8500 (both work for me) optical out direct to Sonos Playbar. Also, all smart apps (i.e. netflix etc) in addition to OTA output in 5.1. Only thing I can't get is the HR24 to pass through.


----------



## loudo

My head is spinning after reading all these posts. I just got a new Samsung 4K and want to use it as a RVU. So I currently have my HR44 Genie and 2 clients. I want to get rid of one of the clients and add the new TV. Will I still be charged $6.00 for the other client and $6.00 for the RVU client, or are there additional charges?


----------



## harsh

You'll be charged $6.50 for whatever RVU clients are active. If you replace a client with a client TV and deactivate the client, there's no net change in the number of clients.


----------



## myfriend

i have a samsung directv ready UN32EH5300F smart tv i purchased in August. had it ready when the directv guy came to set up genie/whole home etc. he had never set up an RVU before, but he got it setup up with no issues really...got lucky i guess. so, i realize after he leaves that i'm having an issue with the TV being both 1) hard wired for RVU and 2) connecting to the internet via a wireless connection. somehow, some way i figure it out and it's been working fine for 6 months. 

today i have to move something near the tv, jiggle some wires, and the RVU goes out. i disconnect the ethernet, reconnect, RVU connects back and i'm good. except now i lost the connection to my wireless router. i try to re-connect the wireless and it asks me to unplug the ethernet, which of course disconnects the RVU. now i can't figure out how to have both work at the same time (RVU and wireless network) without plugging and unplugging the ethernet each time i want to switch between the two.

i've tried to "trick" the tv by getting the wireless connected, then turning off the tv, plug in the ethernet while it's off, turn it back on, and then for a split second i see the direct title header for the channel it was last on, and then poof...black screen with "device is disconnected" message. bloody f****** hell!

i'm sure there's something obvious i'm overlooking, but this process should not be this hard. so, any help anyone can give will be greatly appreciated as i'm about to throw my tv out the window. thanks!


----------



## inkahauts

Don't you have your Directv system internet connected? If so your tv should get the Internet through the hardware line that comes from being hard wired for the ruv. I doubt that it's meant to be wired and wireless at the same time.

In fact I hadn't read or seen anyway to have it both wireless and wired on my friends units I've set up.


----------



## peds48

myfriend said:


> i have a samsung directv ready UN32EH5300F smart tv i purchased in August. had it ready when the directv guy came to set up genie/whole home etc. he had never set up an RVU before, but he got it setup up with no issues really...got lucky i guess. so, i realize after he leaves that i'm having an issue with the TV being both 1) hard wired for RVU and 2) connecting to the internet via a wireless connection. somehow, some way i figure it out and it's been working fine for 6 months.
> 
> today i have to move something near the tv, jiggle some wires, and the RVU goes out. i disconnect the ethernet, reconnect, RVU connects back and i'm good. except now i lost the connection to my wireless router. i try to re-connect the wireless and it asks me to unplug the ethernet, which of course disconnects the RVU. now i can't figure out how to have both work at the same time (RVU and wireless network) without plugging and unplugging the ethernet each time i want to switch between the two.
> 
> i've tried to "trick" the tv by getting the wireless connected, then turning off the tv, plug in the ethernet while it's off, turn it back on, and then for a split second i see the direct title header for the channel it was last on, and then poof...black screen with "device is disconnected" message. bloody f****** hell!
> 
> i'm sure there's something obvious i'm overlooking, but this process should not be this hard. so, any help anyone can give will be greatly appreciated as i'm about to throw my tv out the window. thanks!


What is the model number of your Genie?

Press the DASH button on your DirecTV remote, does the pop up message indicates "Internet: Connected"?


----------



## myfriend

inkahauts said:


> Don't you have your Directv system internet connected? If so your tv should get the Internet through the hardware line that comes from being hard wired for the ruv. I doubt that it's meant to be wired and wireless at the same time.
> 
> In fact I hadn't read or seen anyway to have it both wireless and wired on my friends units I've set up.


yes, my directv system is connected to the internet via wireless router. if the internet gets to my smartv through the hard wired rvu ethernet connection, then when i press the smarthub button on my samsung remote, it should allow me to get to netflix, amazon, etc, right? well, yesterday it did not (i swear!)...but of course i go test this once more before i reply to your post, and...voila...it's working!!(?) i don't understand why it didn't work yesterday, but it's working now.

either way, thanks for making me test it again and confirm that i'm not losing it. i guess it had to have worked the way you described before now and i just didn't realize it.



peds48 said:


> What is the model number of your Genie?
> 
> Press the DASH button on your DirecTV remote, does the pop up message indicates "Internet: Connected"?


model number is HR44/700. 
pressed dash, internet: connected, yes.

problem seems to be solved. thank you both for your reply.


----------



## harsh

Sounds like you're associating the term RVU with DECA and that's not right. RVU doesn't much care if it runs over DECA or CAT5 (since a "supported" installation necessarily involves both DECA and CAT5) but Wi-fi is NOT recommended for RVU (though it is probably fine for broadband).

It is imperative that we all be using the correct terminology.


----------



## myfriend

well, if i knew all the correct terminology, i would certainly use it. i'll be the first to admit i'm ignorant to that part of it. seems those that replied understood what i was asking, though. for the record, i was not attempting to use wifi for rvu.


----------



## peds48

myfriend said:


> well, if i knew all the correct terminology, i would certainly use it. i'll be the first to admit i'm ignorant to that part of it. seems those that replied understood what i was asking, though. for the record, i was not attempting to use wifi for rvu.


those who understood have DirecTV, those who did not have DIsh. you can choose where the helpful replies came from.

Glad you were able t figured out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanus

Just got an RVU-able TV and I am thinking of going RVU with it. (UN55H6350 to be exact)
I just have a couple of questions. (And my apologies if these have been asked and answered before. There have been some newer firmware and software updates so maybe something could have changed)

I have seen posts about using the RC70 series remotes with this TV. Can you use the RC66? That Samsung Remote is not as good as the RC66 and I haven't switched over to the RC70s yet.

Do I have to call them to set it up or can I just punch in the digits that the Genie gives me and get it working? (I know you have to leave the screen on when you punch in the digits and all that)

How is the remote response? Has the speed gotten up to or close to the speed of using a C44 RVU Client?

I have seen that the complaints have seemed to be reduced with time. Is that the case or are people still having complaints?

Thanks
Juanus


----------



## peds48

1. If you want to use a DIRECTV® while in RVU mode, you must use an RC71/2/3. 

2. Yes, you need to call DIRECTV® and add your RVU TV and agree to pay the monthly fee associated with the service ($6.50). But if you are replacing an existing client, you can just do the swap and elect the option "replace existing client" while setting up the RVU TV

3. I don't think the RVU TV clients has gotten as good as the DirecTV clients themselves.


----------



## Juanus

Is there someone actually using RVU? I would love to hear your experience.
Thanks for any and all answers


----------



## daniloni

Juanus said:


> Is there someone actually using RVU? I would love to hear your experience.
> Thanks for any and all answers


I have a 2012 Samsung ES6500 that's connected via RVU. I needed RVU because it's mounted on a wall in the kitchen, there's nowhere for a receiver and aesthetics was more important than functionality. Every time I turn on the TV, it takes about 30-60 seconds for the TV to connect to the RVU server, and using menus, etc. is very slow. DVR functions are almost unusable. It's serviceable if you're just using it as a TV the way we used to -- just live TV or watching recorded content without fast-forwarding or rewinding. We basically never use the TV in the kitchen and I'm thinking of just putting a chromecast or roku stick in and slinging from another receiver (I have two sling boxes -- which would save me the additional outlet fee, but I would have to mirror what's on the other receiver). I'm wondering if RVU works better on newer TVs or ones with more processing power. I have a 2012 ES 7500 in my bedroom which is the same year but supposedly has a "dual core CPU." I bought it thinking that i would use RVU on it, but with my experience with the kitchen TV, I never hooked RVU up on the bedroom TV since I actually use the bedroom TV (and the performance limitations would really bug me) and I have it on a dresser, so there's plenty of space for a receiver or genie client (I use the genie client). If there's info that RVU is much better on the ES7500 than it is on the ES6500 I would switch to free up an HDMI input on my TV and to reduce clutter. But the performance on the ES6500 has been underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## Laxguy

Wouldn't an H25 or a Genie client (mini) placed behind the screen and using RF, don't you get the best of both worlds?


----------



## daniloni

Laxguy said:


> Wouldn't an H25 or a Genie client (mini) placed behind the screen and using RF, don't you get the best of both worlds?


We wanted the TV totally flush against the wall. As I said, it is hardly ever used (and when it is, more for smart tv than for live/recorded TV), so the aesthetic by far was the primary concern. Even the inch added by the mini receiver would make it not worth it for the amount of use it gets.


----------



## Beerstalker

In my limited experience yes, the faster the processor in the TV the faster/better the RVU perfromancey appears to be. I don't think they are quite as good as the C31/C41 yet though. My only experience is with the older 2012 & 2013 Samsung sets though. Not sure if the Sony/Toshiba/LG TVs are any better than Samsungs, or how the 2014 and 2015 sets perform.

My parents have two Samsung UN32F5500 TVs in their master and guest bedroom and they work just fine in those locations since they aren't used as often, and trick play isn't as big of a deal. For TVs used more often then you probably want to stick with the Genie or mini client.


----------



## Juanus

Thanks for all of the replys. Since my TV has the quad core CPU, I guess it wouldn't hurt to try, but with the not so positive reviews so far, I will wait till I have some time to really play with it.
My initial idea was to 1) reduce clutter and 2) re purpose the coax line that is by the TV for something else. I might have to figure something else out now.
The Genie mini wouldn't be so bad if it didn't need to have a power source.


----------



## harsh

Juanus said:


> My initial idea was to 1) reduce clutter and 2) re purpose the coax line that is by the TV for something else.


The most unobtrusive setup that wouldn't involve the coax would be an RVU Ready TV connected with CAT5.

To repurpose the coax DIRECTV style with a non-RVU TV, you would need a C41W with its mini-brick in conjunction with a DIRECTV Wireless Video Bridge (and a mini-brick) elsewhere in the home.


----------



## mikela

Anyone know when the Samsung 2015 smart TV's will support RVU?


----------



## peds48

mikela said:


> Anyone know when the Samsung 2015 smart TV's will support RVU?


Only when Samsung decides is the right time. I don't think they are telling


----------



## Laxguy

When did they stop making new sets that do not support RVU??


----------



## jimmie57

Laxguy said:


> When did they stop making new sets that do not support RVU??


I just checked a few of them on the Samsung site and found 2 that are not RVU and there might be more.
The 2 that I found are the H6203 model and the J620D. The J620D is listed as the very newest if you sort them by newest first.
http://www.samsung.com/us/compare/#category/N0000042/products/UN55J620DAFXZA%2CUN55H6203AFXZA%2CUN55H7150AFXZA%2CUN55H6300AFXZA


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> When did they stop making new sets that do not support RVU??


"support" would not be be correct term I would use, but rather the RVU feature is not available yet on 2015 Samsung sets. It sits there waiting for a Samsung update.


----------



## kpziegler

As of today, my 2015 Samsung JS9500 and JU7100 sets have RVU capability. I am watching on my JU7100 as I write this.


----------



## peds48

Right, there was an update done last evening to enable the RVU on the 2015 sets.


----------



## reubenray

I got a new 40" HU6950 and when I hooked up my HR24 to HDMI 1 a note popped up about "RVU" and it would not work. I then connected to HDMI 2 and it worked. What caused this?


----------



## Beerstalker

Anyone have an updated list of what 2015 Samsung TVs are RVU compatible? I'm starting to shop for a new TV for my mother in law and want to get one that supports RVU so when I get her to switch to DirecTV (hopefully) it will be ready to go. I'm looking for a smaller 32-40 TV for her bedroom. Samsung is making it much more difficult to find out what TVs do and don't support it now. I can't find an updated list that shows past 2013.


----------



## jimmie57

Beerstalker said:


> Anyone have an updated list of what 2015 Samsung TVs are RVU compatible? I'm starting to shop for a new TV for my mother in law and want to get one that supports RVU so when I get her to switch to DirecTV (hopefully) it will be ready to go. I'm looking for a smaller 32-40 TV for her bedroom. Samsung is making it much more difficult to find out what TVs do and don't support it now. I can't find an updated list that shows past 2013.


The specs on Samsung's web site show it for each model, but it is not a list as such.
http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/all-products

This is what it says in the Specs of one that is what you are looking for.

System DTV Tuner 
 ATSC / Clear QAM


----------



## Beerstalker

Thanks Jimmie57, but I'm pretty sure that is not correct. DTV Tuner just means digital television tuner, and it is saying that it has a ATSC and Clear QAM capable tuner. That does not mean DirecTV tuner.

I know on the UN32J6300AFXZA it specifically lists "RVU Yes (DirecTV Ready)" under features, but there are a ton of Samsung Smart TVs that don't have that listing. I'm not sure if that means they don't offer RVU or someone just left it off etc. It would be much easier to understand if they just put the RVU under features and said "NO" if the TV doesn't offer it.


----------



## jimmie57

Beerstalker said:


> Thanks Jimmie57, but I'm pretty sure that is not correct. DTV Tuner just means digital television tuner, and it is saying that it has a ATSC and Clear QAM capable tuner. That does not mean DirecTV tuner.
> 
> I know on the UN32J6300AFXZA it specifically lists "RVU Yes (DirecTV Ready)" under features, but there are a ton of Samsung Smart TVs that don't have that listing. I'm not sure if that means they don't offer RVU or someone just left it off etc. It would be much easier to understand if they just put the RVU under features and said "NO" if the TV doesn't offer it.


You are correct.
This is what it actually says when it is an RVU.
RVU
Yes (DirecTV Ready)

and it is in the Features section of the specs instead of System.


----------



## peds48

UN88JS9500xxxx 

Samsung UN85JU710Dxxxx

Samsung UN85JU7100xxxx

Samsung UN78JU750Dxxxx

Samsung UN78JU7500xxxx

Samsung UN78JS9500xxxx

Samsung UN78JS9100xxxx

Samsung UN78JS8600xxxx

Samsung UN78JS8500xxxx

Samsung UN75JU710Dxxxx

Samsung UN75JU7100xxxx

Samsung UN75JU650Dxxxx

Samsung UN75JU6500xxxx

Samsung UN75J6300xxxx

Samsung UN65JU750Dxxxx

Samsung UN65JU7500xxxx

Samsung UN65JU710Dxxxx

Samsung UN65JU7100xxxx

Samsung UN65JU670Dxxxx

Samsung UN65JU6700xxxx

Samsung UN65JU650Dxxxx

Samsung UN65JU6500xxxx

Samsung UN65JS9500xxxx

Samsung UN65JS9000xxxx

Samsung UN65JS8600xxxx

Samsung UN65JS850Dxxxx

Samsung UN65JS8500xxxx

Samsung UN65J6300xxxx

Samsung UN60JU710Dxxxx

Samsung UN60JU7100xxxx

Samsung UN60JU650Dxxxx

Samsung UN60JU6500xxxx

Samsung UN60JS7000xxxx

Samsung UN60J6300xxxx

Samsung UN55JU750Dxxxx

Samsung UN55JU7500xxxx

Samsung UN55JU710Dxxxx

Samsung UN55JU7100xxxx

Samsung UN55JU670Dxxxx

Samsung UN55JU6700xxxx

Samsung UN55JU650Dxxxx

Samsung UN55JU6500xxxx

Samsung UN55JS9000xxxx

Samsung UN55JS8600xxxx

Samsung UN55JS850Dxxxx

Samsung UN55JS8500xxxx

Samsung UN55JS7000xxxx

Samsung UN55J6300xxxx

Samsung UN50JU750Dxxxx

Samsung UN50JU7500xxxx

Samsung UN50JU710Dxxxx

Samsung UN50JU7100xxxx

Samsung UN50JU670Dxxxx

Samsung UN50JU6700xxxx

Samsung UN50JU650Dxxxx

Samsung UN50JU6500xxxx

Samsung UN50JS7000xxxx

Samsung UN50J6300xxxx

Samsung UN50J550Dxxxx

Samsung UN50J5500xxxx

Samsung UN48JU750Dxxxx

Samsung UN48JU7500xxxx

Samsung UN48JU670Dxxxx

Samsung UN48JU6700xxxx

Samsung UN48JU650Dxxxx

Samsung UN48JU6500xxxx

Samsung UN48JS9000xxxx

Samsung UN48JS8600xxxx

Samsung UN48JS850Dxxxx

Samsung UN48JS8500xxxx

Samsung UN48J6300xxxx

Samsung UN48J550Dxxxx

Samsung UN48J5500xxxx

Samsung UN40JU750Dxxxx

Samsung UN40JU7500xxxx

Samsung UN40JU710Dxxxx

Samsung UN40JU7100xxxx

Samsung UN40JU670Dxxxx

Samsung UN40JU6700xxxx

Samsung UN40JU650Dxxxx

Samsung UN40JU6500xxxx

Samsung UN40J6300xxxx

Samsung UN40J550Dxxxx

Samsung UN40J5500xxxx

Samsung UN32J6300xxxx

Samsung UN32J550Dxxxx

Samsung UN32J5500xxxx

Samsung JU6400Dxxxx

Samsung JU64000xxxx

Samsung JS8000xxxx

Samsung J630Dxxxx


----------



## PackFan

Since the last update I have been having trouble with my RVU locking up. Anybody else?


----------

